# Violences conjugales



## meldon (24 Novembre 2005)

En France (pas en Fransse hein, je fais pas de rap moi) 1 femme meurt tous les 4 jours (heureusement pas la même) alors que c'est seulement 1 homme tous les 16 jours et en plus c'est souvent la femme qui tue un homme qui la battait. 

Encore une triste inégalité, à quand 1 homme tué tous les 4 jours par sa femme. 

Bon, je rigole mais c'est pas drôle du tout. 

http://www.lefigaro.fr/societe/20051124.FIG0163.html?075246

http://permanent.nouvelobs.com/societe/20051121.OBS6028.html


----------



## Amok (24 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> En France (pas en Fransse hein, je fais pas de rap moi) 1 femme meurt tous les 4 jours (_*heureusement pas la même*_) alors que c'est _*seulement*_ 1 homme tous les 16 jours et en plus c'est souvent la femme qui tue un homme qui la battait.
> Encore une _*triste inégalité*_, à quand 1 homme tué tous les 4 jours par sa femme. http://www.lefigaro.fr/societe/20051124.FIG0163.html?075246



Il n'y a rien à jetter, tout est parfait.


----------



## quetzalk (24 Novembre 2005)

Euh... c'est une offre groupée avec le thread sur l'alcoolisme ?


----------



## La mouette (24 Novembre 2005)

Toute personne victime de violences est à plaindre...

Et il n'y a pas que la violence physique, ... la violence psychologique aussi....


----------



## Amok (24 Novembre 2005)

... Et la guerre, c'est pas bien !


----------



## quetzalk (24 Novembre 2005)

*LE MASOCHISME TUE*


----------



## meldon (24 Novembre 2005)

http://www.lanouvellerepublique.com/actualite/lire.php?ida=32730&idc=13&refresh=1 allez hop du rab venue d'Algérie.

Enfin moi si une nana ou un mec qui se fait tuer par son conjoint ça vous gêne pas, je vous oblige pas à lire... remarquez peut être qu'il y en a parmis vous qui trouve ça normale de filer une petite beigne de temps en temps...


----------



## Adrienhb (24 Novembre 2005)

On pourrait élargir le propos... les femmes ne sont pas que victimes de violences physiques et psychologiques. Il y a aussi tout une tendance à les reléguer au second plan...
Et je suis hachement gentil en disant cela...

A.


----------



## Amok (24 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Encore une triste inégalité, à quand 1 homme tué tous les 4 jours par sa femme.



Il m'est pourtant arrivé de dire plusieurs fois à une femme au court de la même journée : "tu me tues".


----------



## La mouette (24 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Enfin moi si une nana ou un mec qui se fait tuer par son conjoint ça vous gêne pas, je vous oblige pas à lire... *remarquez peut être qu'il y en a parmis vous qui trouve ça normale de filer une petite beigne de temps en temps... *



Un coups de boule rouge c'est de la violence "forumiale" ??? :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> [(...)
> remarquez peut être qu'il y en a parmis vous qui trouve ça normale de filer une petite beigne de temps en temps...


Moi, je lui file des beignets....
C'est une forme de violence psychologique, après elle se trouve trop grosse.


----------



## Amok (24 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Enfin moi si une nana ou un mec qui se fait tuer par son conjoint ça vous gêne pas, je vous oblige pas à lire... remarquez peut être qu'il y en a parmis vous qui trouve ça normale de filer une petite beigne de temps en temps...


T'inquiète, on a lu. Comme nous vivons dans une grotte du Larzac sans eau, ni électricité, ni piles, nous n'étions simplement pas au courant. Tu veux que je te dise ? Ce monde est affreux. Si, si, crois moi. Oh, tu es surement trop jeune, jeune praticienne, pour connaitre ces choses ! Le ruban de la vie est encore pour toi rose et doux comme l'emballage d'un cadeau de Noel, délicatement frisé suite a la glissade de la lame chatouilleuse d'une paire de ciseaux à bouts ronds. Tu verras, âme douce et charitable, défenseuse du bien, St Georges profonde pourfendant le dragon du mâle, que chaque pavé de la rue cache un vice ou un malheur. En parler sur MacG est une bonne chose, et nous t'en remercions du fond de la ventricule et de l'oreillette.


J'ai envie de lancer un sujet sur les marchands d'armes, ca va me faire du bien.


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> *LE MASOCHISME TUE*




tiens, faudrait nous mettre des etiquettes sur le front...

sinon, le probleme des violences conjugales, il est que tout le monde semble avoir apris que cela existait lors de la mort de marie trintignan....
puis elles ont disparu avec l'incarceration de cantat.....
curieux.....
bah,  on s'attaque a l'alcool, on peut pas tou faire...


----------



## La mouette (24 Novembre 2005)

Les individus sous l'emprise de l'alcool sont souvent violents...


----------



## Bilbo (24 Novembre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai envie de lancer un sujet sur les marchands d'armes, ca va me faire du bien.


Toi, t'as pas le droit de faire des nids à trolls. Mais si tu me le demandes par MP, ça peut s'arranger. 

À+


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Les individus sous l'emprise de l'alcool sont souvent violents...



voiloa, c'est peut etre la solution...
d'ailleurs, c'est la solution...
on interdit les discu sur l'alcool dans le bar, et on peut enfin faire fermer tout les fil de ce forum...


----------



## Amok (24 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bah,  on s'attaque a l'alcool, on peut pas tou faire...



Parle pour toi : moi je milite actuellement contre la violence envers les huitres, mangées vivantes lors des soirées de reveillon, par des bouches plus ou moins propres dont les lèvres enduites de foie gras ressemblent a des limaces copulant.
On fait des posts sur les femmes qui se font tabasser, soit, mais quid des huitres ? Encore, les moules, elles sont tuées avant mastication, mais les huitres ? Slourp, gloup, dans le tuyau où elles périssent dans d'attroces souffrances. Oh, je vois d'ici les ronchons, qui vont argumenter que les femmes et les huitres ne sont pas comparables. Sexuellement, d'accord, mais pour le reste, celui qui ôse prétendre qu'il n'a pas rencontré, jamais, une nana qui avait le QI d'un molusque, je lui jette mon gant au visage.

Alors au nom de toutes ces huitres aussi intelligentes que certaines que l'on croise dans les night clubs ou ailleurs, je demande un geste simple, facile : le boycott !


----------



## krystof (24 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> (pas en Fransse hein, je fais pas de rap moi)
> 
> (heureusement pas la même)
> 
> ...




Présenté comme ça, ça prête plutôt à rire ton post.


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Novembre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Parle pour toi : moi je milite actuellement contre la violence envers les huitres, mangées vivantes lors des soirées de reveillon, par des bouches plus ou moins propres dont les lèvres enduites de foie gras ressemblent a des limaces copulant.
> On fait des posts sur les femmes qui se font tabasser, soit, mais quid des huitres ? Encore, les moules, elles sont tuées avant mastication, mais les huitres ? Slourp, gloup, dans le tuyau où elles périssent dans d'attroces souffrances. Oh, je vois d'ici les ronchons, qui vont argumenter que les femmes et les huitres ne sont pas comparables. Sexuellement, d'accord, mais pour le reste, celui qui ôse prétendre qu'il n'a pas rencontré, jamais, une nana qui avait le QI d'un molusque, je lui jette mon gant au visage.
> 
> Alors au nom de toutes ces huitres aussi intelligentes que certaines que l'on croise dans les night clubs ou ailleurs, je demande un geste simple, facile : le boycott !



j'en avais pas pris conscience..... 
y a une petition...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2005)

Quelqu'un sait quand a été tué le dernier homme ? Si c'est hier j'ai 15 jours sans risque.


----------



## katelijn (24 Novembre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Parle pour toi : moi je milite actuellement contre la violence envers les huitres, mangées vivantes lors des soirées de reveillon, par des bouches plus ou moins propres dont les lèvres enduites de foie gras ressemblent a des limaces copulant.
> On fait des posts sur les femmes qui se font tabasser, soit, mais quid des huitres ? Encore, les moules, elles sont tuées avant mastication, mais les huitres ? Slourp, gloup, dans le tuyau où elles périssent dans d'attroces souffrances. Oh, je vois d'ici les ronchons, qui vont argumenter que les femmes et les huitres ne sont pas comparables. Sexuellement, d'accord, mais pour le reste, celui qui ôse prétendre qu'il n'a pas rencontré, jamais, une nana qui avait le QI d'un molusque, je lui jette mon gant au visage.
> 
> Alors au nom de toutes ces huitres aussi intelligentes que certaines que l'on croise dans les night clubs ou ailleurs, je demande un geste simple, facile : le boycott !



Là, c'est la dose homéopathique de vin dans l'eau


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Parle pour toi : moi je milite actuellement contre la violence envers les huitres, mangées vivantes lors des soirées de reveillon, par des bouches plus ou moins propres dont les lèvres enduites de foie gras ressemblent a des limaces copulant.
> On fait des posts sur les femmes qui se font tabasser, soit, mais quid des huitres ? Encore, les moules, elles sont tuées avant mastication, mais les huitres ? Slourp, gloup, dans le tuyau où elles périssent dans d'attroces souffrances. Oh, je vois d'ici les ronchons, qui vont argumenter que les femmes et les huitres ne sont pas comparables. Sexuellement, d'accord, mais pour le reste, celui qui ôse prétendre qu'il n'a pas rencontré, jamais, une nana qui avait le QI d'un molusque, je lui jette mon gant au visage.
> 
> Alors au nom de toutes ces huitres aussi intelligentes que certaines que l'on croise dans les night clubs ou ailleurs, je demande un geste simple, facile : le boycott !



Moi je milite également pour cette cause, mais avec une solution pour abréger leur soufrance : je les mange. Ou je les tue 1 seconde au micr-ondes, ça a en plus l'avantage qu'elles souvrent.


----------



## La mouette (24 Novembre 2005)

Sauvons les huitres...

Une cause juste...:love:


----------



## Gwen (24 Novembre 2005)

Le problème, c'est que la plupart des femmes qui se font battres restent avec "leur homme" et pense qu'"il va changer"... On ne change pas un homme violent, mais on ne change pas non plus une poule sans cervelle. Si elles n'étaient pas resté, ils y auraient sûrement moins de mortes.


----------



## je hais les ordis (24 Novembre 2005)

vous voulez faire une patie de Monopoly ??? ou un scrabble peut être?? parce que j'aime pas trop les jeux de cartes

a la limite un pictionnary


----------



## Bilbo (24 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Sauvons les huitres...
> 
> Une cause juste...:love:


Que nenni, c'est LA cause. Sauvons la pintadine, il n'est que temps. 

À+


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Le problème, c'est que la plupart des femmes qui se font battres restent avec "leur homme" et pense qu'"il va changer"... On ne change pas un homme violent, mais on ne change pas non plus une poule sans cervelle. Si elles n'étaient pas resté, ils y auraient sûrement moins de mortes.



Un homme violent reste un homme violent, mais il peut apprendre à ne pas taper en se soignant.... Malheuresusement parfois c'est héréditaire, la thérapie consiste à ne pas concrétiser les coups de sang que l'on aura toujour. Evidemment, avec les déshinibiteurs comme l'alcool ou la drogue c'est impossible.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Sauvons les huitres...
> 
> Une cause juste...:love:



Avec un bon serveu et xgrid, on doit pouvoir en faire un cerveau de remplacement pour Steevy Boulay.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Novembre 2005)

Presque mieux que les threads avec jeromemac dedans


----------



## Bilbo (24 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Presque mieux que les threads avec jeromemac dedans


Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu mets le "presque". Il doit y avoir des subtilités dans "les threads avec jeromemac dedans" qui m'échappent. 

À+


----------



## madlen (24 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> remarquez peut être qu'il y en a parmis vous qui trouve ça normale de filer une petite beigne de temps en temps...



Non, pas même avec une rose


----------



## Fulvio (24 Novembre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Le problème, c'est que la plupart des femmes qui se font battres restent avec "leur homme" et pense qu'"il va changer"... On ne change pas un homme violent, mais on ne change pas non plus une poule sans cervelle. Si elles n'étaient pas resté, ils y auraient sûrement moins de mortes.



:mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## krystof (24 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> remarquez peut être qu'il y en a pa...
> Un soufflé, c'est tellement plus élégant...


----------



## JPTK (24 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> En France (pas en Fransse hein, je fais pas de rap moi)




Putain faut arrêter avec ces clichés à la con, surtout sur un sujet aussi grave  
Je ne supporte plus cette stigmatisation de la culture banlieue, c'est de l'ignorance en barre, pas besoin de faire du hip-hop pour écrire comme une bouse, au contraire.


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Novembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Un soufflé, c'est tellement plus élégant...


Le soufflé ça fait grossir... le soufflet lui peut remettre les choses en place...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> pas besoin de faire du hip-hop pour écrire comme une bouse, au contraire.



"On a tous le droit
d'aimer sa vie ou pas,
de faire sa route, de faire son choix
on a tous raison
de s'poser des questions,
d'oser dire non"

Ca n'est pas du hip-hop.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Presque mieux que les threads avec jeromemac dedans



Tiens, oui, si quelqu'un pouvait renommer le fil "Microsoft et violences conjugales".


----------



## quetzalk (24 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Putain faut arrêter avec ces clichés à la con, surtout sur un sujet aussi grave
> Je ne supporte plus cette stigmatisation de la culture banlieue, c'est de l'ignorance en barre, pas besoin de faire du hip-hop pour écrire comme une bouse, au contraire.



Oui, c'est vrai


----------



## boddy (24 Novembre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Le problème, c'est que la plupart des femmes qui se font battres restent avec "leur homme" et pense qu'"il va changer"... On ne change pas un homme violent, mais on ne change pas non plus une poule sans cervelle. Si elles n'étaient pas resté, ils y auraient sûrement moins de mortes.



Les femmes restent avec "leur homme" le plus souvent parce qu'elles ont des enfants et pas les moyens financiers de partir avec eux. Il existe pour cela des Foyers pour femmes battues, ils sont beaucoup trop peu nombreux et toujours complets.
Alors, je suis contente de savoir qu'il y a  des poules sans cervelle (c'est toi qui le dit), ça fait de la place pour les autres : celles qui un jour oubliront la terreur qu'elles ont au ventre, pour se réfugier dans un Foyer ou dans une famille qui voudra bien les accueillir avec leurs enfants.


----------



## Jose Culot (24 Novembre 2005)

Salut..Une petite baffe de temps en temps ne peut faire de mal à une épouse réticente.

Pour mon compte, je lui en file une chaque matin....pour qu'elle n'oublie pas celle qu'elle aura le soir....ce n'est pas , à mon avis de la violence conjugale.....c'est une petite marque d'affection.
La vraie violence conjugale, c'est avoir des rapports "sado maso" avec sa compagne .....surtout si elle ne veut pas.
Pensez-vous que ce soit la raison de mes quatres divorces??


----------



## jpmiss (24 Novembre 2005)

boddy a dit:
			
		

> Les femmes restent avec "leur homme" le plus souvent parce qu'elles ont des enfants et pas les moyens financiers de partir avec eux.


 
Et aussi parfois parce qu'elles sont amoureuses malgrès les gnons.


----------



## je hais les ordis (24 Novembre 2005)

ma tante est une poule sans cervelle...disons qu'elle manque de volonté


----------



## boddy (24 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et aussi parfois parce qu'elles sont amoureuses malgrès les gnons.




J'y crois pas une seconde.
Tu crois que quelqu'un peut se faire battre par plaisir ?
Et attendre par amour une prochaine raclée ?


----------



## madlen (24 Novembre 2005)

RE: J.Culot

Malin ça


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2005)

boddy a dit:
			
		

> J'y crois pas une seconde.
> Tu crois que quelqu'un peut se faire battre par plaisir ?
> Et attendre par amour une prochaine raclée ?



Elles peuvent être amoureuse du type, pas de sa violence - amoureuse de tout ce qu'il est _en dehors _de sa violence.
Avec l'espoir qu'il change, que ce ne soit que passager...

Je pense qu'il entre beaucoup plus de peur que d'amour là dedans, mais bon, je ne suis pas dans leurs têtes.


----------



## quetzalk (24 Novembre 2005)

boddy a dit:
			
		

> J'y crois pas une seconde.
> Tu crois que quelqu'un peut se faire battre par plaisir ?
> Et attendre par amour une prochaine raclée ?



Vous avez déjà parlé pour de vrai avec une femme battue pour de vrai ?
Moi oui (je fais le malin, mais en l'occurence c'est vrai).

Et il n'est pas rare d'entendre des trucs hallucinants ("oh bien sûr l'année où il m'a cassé le nez en vacances en Espagne, j'ai douté de mes sentiments", "il est tellement gentil quand il ne me frappe pas", "si je pars il pourrait être violent" (!!!!!!!!!) ... vous en voulez d'autres ?). Bien sûr il y a l'emprise perverse, bien sûr il y a les contingences matérielles, familiales (la honte aussi...), mais on NE PEUT PAS NIER qu'il y a une parcelle de responsabilité chez celles qui restent. Car on n'en arrive pas aux coups mortels là d'un moment à l'autre : le processus d'avilissement, de destruction de l'autre, cet amour impossible se nourrit de la soumission active de la future victime dès les premières brimades verbales, dès les premiers retards aux rendez-vous. Plaisir ? certainenement pas mais une sorte de dépendance très proche des addictions : on sait qu'il faudra arrêter, mais on se trouve des tas de raisons pour continuer, "laisser encore une chance".

Dire cela n'enlève RIEN à l'horreur de la situation, à la nécessité d'aider ces gens, de sanctionner les coupables (la violence physique est un délit), de faire de l'info et de la prévention, mais on ne peut pas ne pas le dire !!!
Combien retirent leur plainte, décision pourtant mûrie de long et portée avec difficulté  ? Presque toutes. Combien vont apporter tout le soutien matériel et moral au mari condamné en prison ? Presque toutes. Trop en tous cas pour occulter la question.

Et combien partent, avec ou sans le sou, avec ou sans enfants, avec ou sans soutien familial, dès la première giffle... ? Beaucoup, énormément, heureusement, et cela devrait faire réfléchir les bien-pensant(e)s aux solutions si simples et à la larme si facile.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Novembre 2005)

boddy a dit:
			
		

> J'y crois pas une seconde.
> Tu crois que quelqu'un peut se faire battre par plaisir ?
> Et attendre par amour une prochaine raclée ?


 
Que tu n'y crois pas c'est ton affaire.
Je n'ai jamais dit qu'elles se faisaient battre par plaisir   mais que certaines "restaient avec leur homme" malgrès les gnons parce qu'elles en étaient amoureuse et non pas seulemement "parce qu'elles ont des enfants et pas les moyens financiers de partir avec eux".


----------



## Bilbo (24 Novembre 2005)

Et les méléagrines dans tout ça ? 

À+


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2005)

De toutes façon sans aller jusqu'aux violences, je suis attéré des reculs du féminisme à notre époque, à tel point que je ne fais qu'expérer que ce genre de conneries se fasse par paire, pour que les militantes de la cause restent à l'endroit dans leur tombe.
La post-modernité a fait que la femme se complait inconsciemment dans le role d'objet de consommation jetable et corvéable dans la plus grande tradition machiste....
Quand je vois des militants syndicaux qui, récemment divorcés, ne savent pas se cuire un oeuf dur, je me dis que les idées généreuses sur la parité c'est bien, la pratique, c'est mieux.


----------



## Gwen (24 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Combien retirent leur plainte, décision pourtant mûrie de long et portée avec difficulté  ? Presque toutes. Combien vont apporter tout le soutien matériel et moral au mari condamné en prison ? Presque toutes. Trop en tous cas pour occulter la question.


Wahoo. je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi, tu résume bien la situation et ne dis t'on pas que l'amour est aveugle. Un peu trop dans ce cas la


----------



## Jose Culot (24 Novembre 2005)

Sérieux..c&#8217;est rare chez moi.
Ici en Espagne la violence conjugale est monnaie courante, on e parle presque tous les jours à la télé. Il doit y avoir plus de cent femmes TUEES par leur compagnon et par an. Je ne vous parle pas des hospitalisées.  Ces choses se passent dans les milieux défavorisés. 
La femme supporte parce que le fait (dans chaque pays ) de déserter le foyer conjugal la met en défaut vis-à-vis de la loi. Le retour chez maman, quand c&#8217;est possible, est un argument pour l&#8217;avocat de la partie adverse. 
La dépendance financière de l&#8217;épouse envers son mari et quoiqu&#8217;on en penseest  un argument qui oblige presque l&#8217;épouse à rester avec son compagnon.
L&#8217;aveu et la reconnaissance de la femme battue est difficile à admettre pour elle, sa fierté et souvent les mauvais conseils des parents (on ne divorce pas&#8230;Et les enfants ??)
Porter plainte ?&#8230;.Le retour au foyer n&#8217;en est que moins sécurisant et les autorités sont limitées quant aux sanction envers le violent.
Dans les milieux argentés&#8230; .On divorce sans bruit. Et ça ne passe pas à la télé ni dans les journaux.


----------



## JPTK (24 Novembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Sérieux..c?est rare chez moi.
> Ici en Espagne la violence conjugale est monnaie courante, on e parle presque tous les jours à la télé. Il doit y avoir plus de cent femmes TUEES par leur compagnon et par an. Je ne vous parle pas des hospitalisées.  Ces choses se passent dans les milieux défavorisés.




T'es sûr ? En tout cas en France la violence conjugale et autres n'a apparemment pas de barrières sociales...


----------



## Jose Culot (24 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûr ? En tout cas en France la violence conjugale et autres n'a apparemment pas de barrières sociales...




Salur jptk

Je n'ai jamais lu ni entendu parler(dans les journaux, Français Belges ou Espagnols) de violence conjugale dans les milieux huppés, ou alors je suis miro.
Je connais des "femmes bien et battues" Mais seulement par confidences.


----------



## boddy (24 Novembre 2005)

Pour de vrai : oui, j&#8217;ai déjà parlé avec DES femmes battues.
« Si je parts il pourrait être violent » : elle a pas peur elle ?
« cet amour impossible se nourrit de la SOUMISSION ACTIVE DE LA FUTURE VICTIME dès les premières brimades verbales, dès les premiers retards aux rendez-vous » : tu es d&#8217;accord avec moi, elle a peur elle. Elle sait qu&#8217;elle doit partir, mais elle n&#8217;en a pas le courage !


----------



## supermoquette (24 Novembre 2005)

Bah, c'est le geste qui compte, pas l'argent.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> (...)le processus d'avilissement, de destruction de l'autre, cet amour impossible se nourrit de la soumission active de la future victime dès les premières brimades verbales, dès les premiers retards aux rendez-vous. (...)



Oui, enfin, en même temps, la SNCF était en grève avant-hier, j'arrive jamais à avoir une montre à l'heure,  je ne le fait pas exprès d'être en retard, tu sais - et pourtant, je n'ai jamais battu personne.

Sinon, blague à part et ce petit point excepté, si mon avis sur la question interresse quelqu'un (oui, oui, je sais, Lemmy m'a déjà traité d'utopiste), l'a cas lire les posts de quetzalk (pareil pour l'autre sur l'alcool).


----------



## quetzalk (24 Novembre 2005)

boddy a dit:
			
		

> Pour de vrai : oui, j?ai déjà parlé avec DES femmes battues.
> « Si je parts il pourrait être violent » : elle a pas peur elle ?
> « cet amour impossible se nourrit de la SOUMISSION ACTIVE DE LA FUTURE VICTIME dès les premières brimades verbales, dès les premiers retards aux rendez-vous » : tu es d?accord avec moi, elle a peur elle. Elle sait qu?elle doit partir, mais elle n?en a pas le courage !



Oui et ? Va plus loin : que penses-tu de l'argument de la peur de la violence lors du départ alors que dans ces cas la violence est (au moins) quotidienne ?


----------



## Adrienhb (24 Novembre 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à quetzalk.

Tu as très bien résumé la question.

A.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Salur jptk
> 
> Je n'ai jamais lu ni entendu parler(dans les journaux, Français Belges ou Espagnols) de violence conjugale dans les milieux huppés, ou alors je suis miro.
> Je connais des "femmes bien et battues" Mais seulement par confidences.


Il y a eu des sujets à la télé française (si j'avais plus de mémoire, je te donnerais la date et la chaîne, mais j'en ai vu), mais pas beaucoup et toujours comme "annexe" d'un sujet plus général, jamais comme sujet cenral du reportage.

Par contre, l'impression était que, contrairement à ce qu'on pourrait penser, c'était assez répandu dans ces milieux - milieux par certains aspects bien plus rétrograde sur la place de la femme dans la société que la moyenne du pays, peut-être.


----------



## Jose Culot (24 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Oui et ? Va plus loin : que penses-tu de l'argument de la peur de la violence lors du départ alors que dans ces cas la violence est (au moins) quotidienne ?



Sans compter des divers "exemples"(cité à la télé)..Il la tue parcequ'elle voulait le quitter. Ou n'en voulait plus.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Novembre 2005)

Rapport au retour de la femme à Sarko ?


----------



## boddy (24 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Oui et ? Va plus loin : que penses-tu de l'argument de la peur de la violence lors du départ alors que dans ces cas la violence est (au moins) quotidienne ?



Parce que ce n'est pas la peur de la violence lors du départ qui les arrête ! C'est la peur, justement du quotidien futur qu'elles auront. Que peuvent-elle faire, seule, avec ou sans enfants, sans argent, à la rue ? Ca, c'est une belle peur, qui peut facilement expliquer qu'elles en supportent une autre avant de faire un choix - si, un  jour, elles en font un.
Et c'est ce qui me choque le plus. Ont-elles vraiment un chcoix ? C'est ce qui rend encore plus dégueu.... ces hommes.


----------



## JPTK (24 Novembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Salur jptk
> 
> Je n'ai jamais lu ni entendu parler(dans les journaux, Français Belges ou Espagnols) de violence conjugale dans les milieux huppés, ou alors je suis miro.
> Je connais des "femmes bien et battues" Mais seulement par confidences.





Ah bah on a déjà plus les moyens d'étouffer l'affaire dans les milieux aisés mais je suis quasi sûr qu'au niveau stat, les différentes couches sociales sont malheureusement sur un pied d'égalité, c'était également le cas pour les "bébés secoués", on avait vu qu'on trouvait ce cas de figure aussi bien chez les "nobles" que chez les prolos.:mouais: 



ps : je le sais je suis un ancien enfant secoué qui a survécu... nan je déconne


----------



## Jose Culot (24 Novembre 2005)

En tous les cas, l'homme doit rester un peu macho et ferme envers sa femme (elle aime). Chacun à sa place.
Je lui disait encore ce midi......en faisant la vaisselle.


----------



## guizmo47 (24 Novembre 2005)

Bon ben j'vais faire la vaiselle et le repassage avant qu'elle rentre... Et en plus c'est vrai !!!!!!!


----------



## boddy (24 Novembre 2005)

Jose Culot & guizmo47 vous n'oubliez pas de faire le souper, j'espère !
Parce que moi, je vais pas tarder de rentrer chez moi, et mon mari, lui il fait AUSSI la cuisine. Il faut dire... que je lui tape pas sur la tête tous les jours... il va plus vite avec des bisous !


----------



## Jose Culot (24 Novembre 2005)

Sur ce ......Je vous quitte ....je vais jouer à la belotte (en terrain miné) *avec trois veuves.*
boddy......Ma femme est à 2000Km....Pour le souper....une des trois citées plus haut.


----------



## guizmo47 (24 Novembre 2005)

boddy a dit:
			
		

> Jose Culot & guizmo47 vous n'oubliez pas de faire le souper, j'espère !
> Parce que moi, je vais pas tarder de rentrer chez moi, et mon mari, lui il fait AUSSI la cuisine. Il faut dire... que je lui tape pas sur la tête tous les jours... il va plus vite avec des bisous !


 
Heu pour le repas j'avoue que je ne suis pas super fort, mais généralement avec des consignes claires j'arrive à me débrouiller , et avec en plus des bisous c'est vrai que ça marche bien mieux:love:  Ce soir cependant c'est entrainement et repas avec les copains


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> http://www.lanouvellerepublique.com/actualite/lire.php?ida=32730&idc=13&refresh=1 allez hop du rab venue d'Algérie.
> 
> Enfin moi si une nana ou un mec qui se fait tuer par son conjoint ça vous gêne pas, je vous oblige pas à lire... remarquez peut être qu'il y en a parmis vous qui trouve ça normale de filer une petite beigne de temps en temps...


Bien sûr que "ça me gêne". Mais j'ai le désavantage d'avoir connu, dans mon entourage direct, les deux cas de figure opposés :

D'une part une femme qui se fait "dérouiller" (doux euphémisme) depuis des années par son mari pour un oui pour un non, avec des séquelles physiques pas toujours visibles.

D'autre part une femme, choyée mais cupide et complètement piquée, qui se fait passer pour une victime de violences conjugales en s'infligeant elle-même des blessures, afin de gagner un divorce préparé de longue date.

Ce sont des situations qui me révoltent. Dans les deux cas. Mais ça m'incite aussi à la prudence parce qu'en jugeant sur les seules apparences, on risque parfois de se tromper. Ce n'est pas simple, surtout quand il y a la vie des enfants à la clé.

Ensuite, je ne pense pas que les statistiques dont tu parles tiennent compte des suicides résultant directement des violences morales dans le couple. Ça ne pourrait qu'alourdir les chiffres, et peut-être réduire un petit peu l'écart hommes/femmes.

Triste constat .


----------



## Nobody (24 Novembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Sérieux..c&#8217;est rare chez moi.
> Ici en Espagne la violence conjugale est monnaie courante, on e parle presque tous les jours à la télé. Il doit y avoir plus de cent femmes TUEES par leur compagnon et par an. Je ne vous parle pas des hospitalisées. Ces choses se passent dans les milieux défavorisés.
> La femme supporte parce que le fait (dans chaque pays ) de déserter le foyer conjugal la met en défaut vis-à-vis de la loi. Le retour chez maman, quand c&#8217;est possible, est un argument pour l&#8217;avocat de la partie adverse.
> La dépendance financière de l&#8217;épouse envers son mari et quoiqu&#8217;on en penseest un argument qui oblige presque l&#8217;épouse à rester avec son compagnon.
> ...



Exact. Il y a une culture de pays qui fait que l'assassinat de la femme adultère est quasiment toléré (même si les choses changent tout doucement). Souvenez-vous de la chanson "Hey Joe" d'Hendrix, elle ne dit pas autre chose. Les juges de ces pays sont enclins à ne pas condamner ce genre de crime. J'imagine donc que pour la violence conjugale, c'est pareil...


----------



## guizmo47 (24 Novembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Exact. Il y a une culture de pays qui fait que l'assassinat de la femme adultère est quasiment toléré (même si les choses changent tout doucement). Souvenez-vous de la chanson "Hey Joe" d'Hendrix, elle ne dit pas autre chose. Les juges de ces pays sont enclins à ne pas condamner ce genre de crime. J'imagine donc que pour la violence conjugale, c'est pareil...



Puisqu'on est dans les chansons : Magyd Cherfi "Classé sans suite" magnifique chanson sur ce sujet, tellement réaliste, c'est vrai que ça met la rage


----------



## denousse (24 Novembre 2005)

je trouve que la justice n'est pas assez dure avec ces lâches de pauvres mecs et souvent les femmes vivent la terreur de ces sales types, c'est pour ça qu'elles ont peurs de deposer plainte. etant gardien d'immeuble je peux vous dire que souvent ils les embarques en garde à vue pour degrisement mais le lendemain elles se retrouvent seuls face à leurs agresseurs.
CES TYPES SONT DES MINABLES !!!!!!


----------



## quetzalk (24 Novembre 2005)

boddy a dit:
			
		

> Parce que ce n'est pas la peur de la violence lors du départ qui les arrête ! C'est la peur, justement du quotidien futur qu'elles auront. Que peuvent-elle faire, seule, avec ou sans enfants, sans argent, à la rue ?
> (...)
> Ont-elles vraiment un chcoix ? C'est ce qui rend encore plus dégueu.... ces hommes.



Oui mais non...  (AMHA).

1 )Moi si j'ai le choix entre vivre dans la violence et vivre dans la pauvreté, le choix sera fait avant d'avoir fini de prononcer la phrase... mon intégrité avant tout ! je me répète, c'est le choix que font la plupart des nanas à la PREMIERE baffe, fric ou pas.

2) Ont-elles le choix ? on est toujours plus libre qu'on ne le pense, c'est une généralité mais dans ce cas plus qu'ailleurs. En causant avec des patientes concernées j'ai été stupéfait de la manière dont elles-mêmes ont perdu conscience de qui elles sont : majeures, citoyennes, etc... Rappeler quelques notions simples de cet ordre les a destabilisées, alors que par ailleurs elles exercent parfaitement leur rôle professionnel, leur rôle de mère, payent leurs impôts, vont gueuler parce qu'on leur a pris leur place de parking ou que leur employeur a oublié une prime ... mais n'imaginent pas avoir le choix de partir !!! 

3) ça rend pas plus dégueulasse les hommes violents (le sont déjà assez), mais ça rend plus ambivalent le rôle des victimes, c'est ce que je voulais pointer. Tout ça n'empêche pas que la police, la justice, ne sont pas toujours à la hauteur c'est vrai (genre "oh ben non faites une main courante, une plainte c'est lourd quand même..."). Même si les choses bougent, lentement, dans le bon sens. Et encore une fois je cause de la France de 2005, pas des pays Méditerranéens ou de l'Inde, donc un pays où une femme seule peut bénéficier de tout un tas d'aides - malgré tout, où la pression sociale est relativement faible sur "la divorcée", etc... 

Bref.
Ah concernant le milieu social  d'accord avec JPTK (c'est mon copain JPTK, je suis toujours d'accord avec lui  )


----------



## quetzalk (24 Novembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Quand je vois des militants syndicaux qui, récemment divorcés, ne savent pas se cuire un oeuf dur, je me dis que les idées généreuses sur la parité c'est bien, la pratique, c'est mieux.


----------



## Imaginus (24 Novembre 2005)

Oué d'un autre coté moi c'est ma femme qui a choisit la couleur de la bagniole familliale...



_Comment ca hors sujet ?_


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> http://www.lanouvellerepublique.com/actualite/lire.php?ida=32730&idc=13&refresh=1 allez hop du rab venue d'Algérie.
> 
> Enfin moi si une nana ou un mec qui se fait tuer par son conjoint ça vous gêne pas, je vous oblige pas à lire... remarquez peut être qu'il y en a parmis vous qui trouve ça normale de filer une petite beigne de temps en temps...


 
Aprés faut reconnaitre que entre celles qui cherchent, celles qui méritent, et celles qui parlent mal...

Enfin bon.. j'me comprends...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Novembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Présenté comme ça, ça prête plutôt à rire ton post.


 
Il *PRETE* à rire, alors qu'elle voulait qu'il *DONNE* à penser...

Quelle défaite !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Novembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> De toutes façon sans aller jusqu'aux violences, je suis attéré des reculs du féminisme à notre époque, à tel point que je ne fais qu'expérer que ce genre de conneries se fasse par paire, pour que les militantes de la cause restent à l'endroit dans leur tombe.
> La post-modernité a fait que la femme se complait inconsciemment dans le role d'objet de consommation jetable et corvéable dans la plus grande tradition machiste....
> Quand je vois des militants syndicaux qui, récemment divorcés, ne savent pas se cuire un oeuf dur, je me dis que les idées généreuses sur la parité c'est bien, la pratique, c'est mieux.


 
Aprés le tissu social, voilà le tissu de conneries...

Vaste sujet que celui du tissu !!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Novembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Avec un bon serveu et xgrid, on doit pouvoir en faire un cerveau de remplacement pour Steevy Boulay.



Mobilisons-nous ! La recherche avance et elle a besoin de nous ! Grâce à vos dons, on pourra offrir un cerveau à Steevy Boulay, qui en a cruellement besoin (en même temps, toutes les conneries qu'il raconte, c'est rigolo, non ?).    






Excellent sujet de discussion et vaste problème.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2005)

ça peut faire rire ou pleurer un tel sujet mais qui le vis au quotidien depuis des années
je ne sais pas s'elle ris tous les jours

ton homme te bats ? quitte le !!!!!

facile a dire mais en pratique ?

le fric, les enfants , un domicile decent , un travail correct .....
est que c'est facile a tout reconcilier quand on doit repartir de zero ,
 refaire une vie saine loin de l'homme violent ?

tulmonde connait une voisine, une tante, une souer  ou une patiente victime de violence mais on  sait quoi reellement ?
qui sait ce qu'elle vit et subit reellement une fois la porte de sa maison fermée ,
entre ses 4 murs a coté du mari ?

personne......parce que souvent on ne connait que une infime verité


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> ça peut faire rire ou pleurer un tel sujet mais qui le vis au quotidien depuis des années
> je ne sais pas s'elle ris tous les jours
> 
> ton homme te bats ? quitte le !!!!!
> ...


 
On sait tout ça.


----------



## Gwen (25 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> .../...qui sait ce qu'elle vit et subit reellement une fois la porte de sa maison fermée ,
> entre ses 4 murs a coté du mari ?



Et alors? Si cette personne ne fait rien pour changer sa situation, c'est qu'elle se complet dans sa déchéance. C'est son problème, personne ne peut le résoudre à sa place.

Et puis, les femme battu c'est bien, mais les hommes battu et humiliés etc., ça existe aussi.


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Novembre 2005)

Et gna gna gna, et gna gna gna...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Et alors? Si cette personne ne fait rien pour changer sa situation, c'est qu'elle se complet dans sa déchéance. C'est son problème, personne ne peut le résoudre à sa place.
> 
> Et puis, les femme battu c'est bien, mais les hommes battu et humiliés etc., ça existe aussi.




"elle se complet dans sa déchéance"  ??????

:mouais: :mouais: 


desolé, là je part bosser .....plus le temp de continuer et aussi   plus l'envie avec de telles affirmations 







edit  :  sonny ......file illico  a la cuisine


----------



## iota (25 Novembre 2005)

Salut.



			
				gwen a dit:
			
		

> Et alors? Si cette personne ne fait rien pour changer sa situation, c'est qu'elle se complet dans sa déchéance. C'est son problème, personne ne peut le résoudre à sa place.


Si on t'écoute, bientot c'est le mari la victime dans cette histoire...
Faudrait peut-être pas trop pousser le bouchon...

C'est comme si tu disais : "Les personnes qui meurent de faim elles ont qu'a manger, c'est de leur faute", "Les pauvres pour avoir de l'argent ils ont qu'à travailler, c'est de leur faute"... et tout les autres clichés du genre...

@+
iota


----------



## -greg- (25 Novembre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, les femme battu c'est bien, mais les hommes battu et humiliés etc., ça existe aussi.



et le pire du pire il faut le dire c'est *les enfants et tout ce qui concerne les enfants mal traités*


----------



## quetzalk (25 Novembre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Et alors? Si cette personne ne fait rien pour changer sa situation, c'est qu'elle se complet dans sa déchéance. C'est son problème, personne ne peut le résoudre à sa place.



Oui mais non (re-).
Dire qu'elle se compl*ai*t dans la situation c'est la juger, ce qui ne l'aidera pas forcément à avoir une estime d'elle-même suffisamment meilleure pour envisager qu'elle mérite mieux et qu'elle peut être "actrice d'un changement" comme on dit.
Dire que le mari n'est qu'un salopard permet rarement de faire avancer les choses non plus... (ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'il ne doit pas répondre de ses actes délictueux).

MAIS encore une fois tout ça c'est comliqué, ces gens se sont séduits, aimés, souvent s'aiment "quand même", parfois certains couples survivent et parviennent à éliminer la violence (si, si...).

L'autre point important pour l'avoir observé plusieurs fois c'est que quand une femme quitte un homme violent sous la pression externe (entourage, soignants...) sans avoir évolué dans sa tête, bien souvent à la surprise générale elle reprend un autre tout aussi violent dans les mois qui suivent :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: !!!



			
				chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> et le pire du pire il faut le dire c'est *les enfants et tout ce qui concerne les enfants mal traités*



Ah ben non, le pire c'est la bombe atomique... :hein: :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Gwen (26 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Dire qu'elle se compl*ai*t dans la situation c'est la juger, ce qui ne l'aidera pas forcément à avoir une estime d'elle-même


C'est sur que je ne parlerai pas comme ça avec une femme (ou un homme) qui vie ce genre de situation. Il faut un peu de diplomatie et bon sens psychologique.


----------



## lumai (26 Novembre 2005)

Et qui te dit que des femmes vivant ou ayant vécu cette situation ne te lisent pas là ???


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et qui te dit que des femmes vivant ou ayant vécu cette situation ne te lisent pas là ???



Salut Lumai 

Il a écrit "un peu" pas "beaucoup"


----------



## Jose Culot (26 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais non (re-).
> 
> 
> L'autre point important pour l'avoir observé plusieurs fois c'est que quand une femme quitte un homme violent sous la pression externe (entourage, soignants...) sans avoir évolué dans sa tête, bien souvent à la surprise générale elle reprend un autre tout aussi violent dans les mois qui suivent :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: !!!



Le cas d'une bonne connaissance:-Il boit...ne couche plus....et la bat.
Elle a porté plainte.....passé au tribunal. Le mari obligé de quitter le domicile conjugal....Et trois mois plus tard reconcillation du couple.   Il continue a boire et maintenant couche...
Pour le reste "wait and see"


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Salut Lumai
> 
> Il a écrit "un peu" pas "beaucoup"


Il a surtout parlé de notions qu'il ne connaît que de nom. Pour avoir les deux qualités qu'il décrit, faut un _équipement_ dont la dotation est arbitraire et génétique. Ça n'est donc probablement pas de sa faute si il arrive à émettre des avis comme les siens et qu'il paraît y croire.


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et qui te dit que des femmes vivant ou ayant vécu cette situation ne te lisent pas là ???



Complique pas coquine...

Tu causeras quand on t'en donnera l'ordre.


----------



## lumai (26 Novembre 2005)

Tatav t'avait pas envoyé à la cuisine, toi !


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Novembre 2005)

Tu sais tatav, c'est plus vraiment ce que c'était...

Les temps changent.


----------



## lumai (26 Novembre 2005)

Oui... Quand le chat est au boulot, les souris dansent !


----------



## Jose Culot (26 Novembre 2005)

Quand le Sha est parti, les Houris dansent.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Novembre 2005)

*Quand le Shah est parti*
c'est Khomeiny qui a dansé oui


----------



## quetzalk (26 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Quand le Shah est parti*
> c'est Khomeiny qui a dansé oui



Tu as décidément l'esprit soyeux comme un chat persan...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2005)

(rien à faire.. je ne trouve pas de contrepèterie  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> (rien à faire.. je ne trouve pas de contrepèterie  )



Normal, il a dit "romeyni", pas "rominet" !


----------



## Fulvio (26 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Normal, il a dit "romeyni", pas "rominet" !



Je pense que BlackCat cherchais plutôt à contrepéter le post de Quetzalk


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Normal, il a dit "romeyni", pas "rominet" !



Qu'on lui arrache les couilles !


----------



## quetzalk (26 Novembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que BlackCat cherchais plutôt à contrepéter le post de Quetzalk



Mes posts sont systématiquement vérifiés avec ContrepetCleaner Pro 7.
 
Aucune chance.


----------



## Fulvio (26 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Mes posts sont systématiquement vérifiés avec ContrepetCleaner Pro 7.
> 
> Aucune chance.



Mes post-yts sont sémantiquement proféré avec ContrepetCleaner v 7.
:mouais:
Aucun sens.
:mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que BlackCat cherchais plutôt à contrepéter le post de Quetzalk



Faut jamais contrepéter. Ca te revient toujours dans la gueule.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais tatav, c'est plus vraiment ce que c'était...
> 
> Les temps changent.




nan , touj la meme* , c'est toi ou plutot ton cop qui a changé d'avis sur moi mais...
t'en fais pas, je ne suis pas rancuniere !!!!   



*juste quelques petits kilos en moins


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2005)

Fallait perdre un peu tu as raison.

Mon cop comme tu dis, a des avis trés arrétés sur certaines choses, c'est probablement du à son vécu, tu es dans le même cas, j'ai moi même mes petites tares.

En gros, disons que chacun sa merde.


----------



## Amok (28 Novembre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> les femme battu c'est bien, mais les hommes battu et humiliés etc., ça existe aussi.


C'est vrai : autant les femmes battues c'est bien -et disons : normal, autant les mecs frappés, je trouve cela pas acceptable !

PS : Félicie, mon huitre domestiquée, vous remercie pour vos messages de sympathie. Les dix premiers vont recevoir une photo dédicacée.


----------



## Gwen (28 Novembre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai : autant les femmes battues c'est bien -et disons : normal, autant les mecs frappés, je trouve cela pas acceptable


Aucun des deux n'est acceptable, mais ça serai trop simple d'éluder la question.


----------



## Amok (28 Novembre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Aucun des deux n'est acceptable, mais ça serai trop simple d'éluder la question.


Quel monde... On frappe les femmes, on martyrise les hommes, on élude les questions... Que de violence. Ne pas en parler sur MacG aurait été un crime, et m'aurait empéché de dormir.
Voilà, maintenant je suis mieux. J'ai expliqué que frapper une femme c'est mal, que l'alcool tue, que fumer c'est pas bien, que voter est un devoir, que les gens qui meurent de froid en bas de l'immeuble, c'est pas acceptable, que abandonner son huitre lors des départs en vacances devrait être passible de peine de mort, que les coiffeurs sont des voyoux qui profitent du fait que mes cheveux poussent pour se faire de l'argent sur mon dos en me rasant la tête (plus perfide, tu meurs), que les pétroliers me baisent du haut de leur empire d'essence (je sais...) en m'expliquant que plus le prix est haut, plus ca baisse, comme le chomage qui ne cesse de reculer en avancant, comme ceux qui continuent de ne pas comprendre que plus il y a de pauvres, plus il y a de riches, et vice(s) versa, que le pouvoir n'a jamais été inventé pour faire le bien des autres mais qu'il se suffit a lui même, que Oui-Oui a une voiture qui n'a surement pas de pot catalytique vu la tronche du tacot sur la couverture de la bibliothèque rose et que donc oui, Oui-Oui est un pollueur qui se fout de l'avenir des enfants et de plus conduit surement sans permis et sans assurance, que le club des 5 et le clan des 7 ignorent la parité, que pour pouvoir porter un chapeau le jour de la Sainte Catherine il faut être vierge et que donc 99% des nanas disponibles, de 25 ans avec couvre chef sont des menteuses, que pour le prix d'un Mac on peut faire vivre une famille du tiers monde pendant quelques dizaines d'années, grands parents compris, avec eau chaude a tous les étages, croquettes pour le zébu, baskets Nike pour les enfants et que égoïstement, le sachant, je change quand même de temps en temps de machine alors que franchement elle peut tenir encore un peu. On peut continuer longtemps comme ca, très longtemps, les scandales ne manquent pas.
Je n'ai pas ouvert de sujet dans ce sens : cela fait de moi un enfoiré, je sais !


----------



## supermoquette (28 Novembre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> PS : Félicie, mon huitre domestiquée, vous remercie pour vos messages de sympathie. Les dix premiers vont recevoir une photo dédicacée.


J'en ai aussi une, tu la brosses comment toi ?


----------



## quetzalk (28 Novembre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ...  du haut de leur empire d'essence (je sais...)



Tout ce que tu dénonces fort justement est une compilation de situations sur lesquelles nous pouvons peu de choses, hélas, PAR CONTRE la lutte contre les calembours dignes d'Olivier94 (je ne me rappelle jamais le nom exact ???  :hein: ) doit rester une priorité sur ce forum.

Parce qu'il en va de notre avenir et de celui de nos enfants.
Et parce que sans cette vigilance de tous les instants 
*ça va nous mettre Purfilsdelasagesse*
dans un état épouvantable...


----------



## Amok (28 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai aussi une, tu la brosses comment toi ?



Je ne la brosse pas vu que c'est une huitre à poils ras !


----------



## Amok (28 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Tout ce que tu dénonces fort justement est une compilation de situations sur lesquelles nous pouvons peu de choses, hélas, PAR CONTRE la lutte contre les calembours(...) doit rester une priorité sur ce forum.
> 
> Parce qu'il en va de notre avenir et de celui de nos enfants.
> Et parce que sans cette vigilance de tous les instants
> ...



C'est exact. Ceci dit, le lascar dont tu parles est de toute façon _déjà_ dans un état épouvantable !


----------



## Adrienhb (28 Novembre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Quel monde...  (...) cela fait de moi un enfoiré, je sais !


 
Et donc que proposes-tu?
Parce que faire une telle liste mélant le risible et le très sérieux donne plutôt l'impression que tu relativises tout et donc au final justifies l'immobilisme.  
Mais bon, je sais aussi qu'on est au bar... et qu'on a toujours pas réussi à déterminer si on fait une discussion ironico-cynique ou un brin sérieuse.

A.


----------



## Luc G (28 Novembre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est exact. Ceci dit, le lascar dont tu parles est de toute façon _déjà_ dans un état épouvantable !



Dommage, j'ai lu ce fil un peu trop tard. Sinon, j'aurais forcé l'Amok à trouver quelque chose de plus intelligent, en disant la même chose avant lui.


----------



## Amok (28 Novembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Parce que faire une telle liste mélant le risible et le très sérieux donne plutôt l'impression que tu relativises tout et donc au final justifies l'immobilisme.
> Mais bon, je sais aussi qu'on est au bar... et qu'on a toujours pas réussi à déterminer si on fait une discussion ironico-cynique ou un brin sérieuse.



C'est vrai, ca : qui s'y colle, pour déterminer si c'est de l'ironico-comique ou du brin sérieux ? Perso, après 5 ans de forums, je ressens une certaine fatiguo-lassitude a expliquer tout ca !


----------



## Amok (28 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Dommage, j'ai lu ce fil un peu trop tard. Sinon, j'aurais forcé l'Amok à trouver quelque chose de plus intelligent, en disant la même chose avant lui.



N'emêche que pendant ce temps, le monde vascille sur son axe. J'ai vu un reportage expliquant que nous frolions cette année la pénurie de sapins de noël made in France. Tout ca, c'est de la faute des rappeurs.


----------



## Luc G (28 Novembre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> N'emêche que pendant ce temps, *le monde* vacille sur son axe..



C'est ton nouveau pseudo ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Novembre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> N'emêche que pendant ce temps, le monde vascille sur son axe. J'ai vu un reportage expliquant que nous frolions cette année la pénurie de sapins de noël made in France. Tout ca, c'est de la faute des rappeurs.




*Je croyais qu'ils n'avaient brûlé *
que des voitures et des écoles maternelles ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> N'emêche que pendant ce temps, le monde vascille sur son axe. J'ai vu un reportage expliquant que nous frolions cette année la pénurie de sapins de noël made in France. Tout ca, c'est de la faute des rappeurs.



Va y avoir quoi à la place ?
Des sapins polonais blonds et musclés ?
Moi je pense que c'est encore un coup de la directive j'ai-un-nom-compliqué-dont-PonkHead-ne-se-souviens-jamais-correctement-et-qu'il-préfère-donc-ne-pas-écorcher.
Mais pas de politique.

Sinon, moi je bat régulièrement ma femme... au scrabble, et c'est mal.


----------



## Gwen (28 Novembre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas ouvert de sujet dans ce sens : cela fait de moi un enfoiré, je sais !


Je me demande si le bar n'as pas des produit un peu frelaté en ce moment


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu un reportage expliquant que nous frolions cette année la pénurie de sapins de noël made in France. Tout ca, c'est de la faute des rappeurs.





nannnnn !!!!!! c'est la faute a ikea     




ps : et puis tant mieux , marre de ramasser les auguilles au sol....
moi j'ai pas une huitre qui le fait a ma place !!!:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Amok (28 Novembre 2005)

Mackie est en larmes : il a lu "violences conjugales" et pense que c'est une attaque perso. Je viens de passer dix minutes a lui expliquer que "conjugale" n'avait rien a voir avec son orthographe. C'est malin, avec vos conneries, voilà où nous en sommes.


----------



## Amok (28 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> marre de ramasser les auguilles au sol....


Les auguilles ? Les anguilles, tu veux dire ? Tu as un sapin à anguilles pour faire des économies d'electricité ? Tu peux nous en dire plus ? Ca fonctionne bien ?

Perso:


			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est ton nouveau pseudo ?



D'où l'expression : "Axe du mâle" ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Les auguilles ? Les anguilles, tu veux dire ? Tu as un sapin à anguilles pour faire des économies d'electricité ? Tu peux nous en dire plus ? Ca fonctionne bien ?





aiguilles


----------



## Amok (28 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> aiguilles



Et voilà : après ca s'étonne de prendre des raclées !


----------



## Luc G (28 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> aiguilles



À la bonne heure !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> À la bonne heure !






....... ben , oué je sais :rose: :rose: :rose: mais le pire c'est que ce mot je n'arrive pas a le prononcer  correctement , alors l'ecrire ........ :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## katelijn (28 Novembre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Les auguilles ? Les anguilles, tu veux dire ? Tu as un sapin à anguilles pour faire des économies d'electricité ? Tu peux nous en dire plus ? Ca fonctionne bien ?



Ça sent comment, un sapin-anguille? 

http://www.latribuduverbe.com/archives/2001/12/mon_beau_sapin.html

beurrrkk


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai pas une huitre qui le fait a ma place !!!:rateau: :rateau:



Note que les huîtres sont comme les limaces, elles n'aiment pas vraiment les aiguilles et les coquilles d'½uf voire les miettes de biscottes... je te laisse deviner pourquoi


----------



## Amok (28 Novembre 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ça sent comment, un sapin-anguille?


Bien meilleur qu'un sapin Hareng-Saur. Tiens, voici une idée de nouveau sujet : pour ceux qui ont un sapin déjà en place dans le salon*, décorez le n'importe comment (mais de préférence avec des poissons) et postez vos photos. Vous pouvez d'ailleurs décorer totalement votre lieu de vie avec des bestioles mortes et shooter des panoramas. La réaction de vos concubins et concubines fera également l'objet d'un sujet.

Il va sans dire que le roi des forêts ne devra être démonté que début janvier, et qu'une image de l'auteur lisant un quotidien faisant preuve de la date sera exigée.

* Je suis sûr qu'il y en a !


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Novembre 2005)

Ces articles ont au moins un avantage, faire la lumière sur un problème assez méconnu: les hommes battus. On se rend compte que finelement, il y en a aussi. Et ils sont certaineement plus nombreux qu'on peut le penser parce que je vois mal un mec aller chez les flics pour dire "ma femme me bat" sans se faire rigoler au nez...


----------



## quetzalk (28 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> ... parce que je vois mal un mec aller chez les flics pour dire "ma femme me bat" ...



Il y aussi des hommes battus par les flics...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Il y aussi des hommes battus par les flics...



Il semblerait qu'on appelle aussi cela : "jouer à la pétanque"... :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Il y aussi des hommes battus par les flics...


Pire, des prêtres homosexuels !


----------



## meldon (28 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Il y aussi des hommes battus par les flics...



Encore une autre injustice flagrante, les policiers tuent beaucoup moins de gens que les conjoints. On est loin de la Lybie ou d'autres démocraties éclairées... c'est triste... Enfin heureusement les média n'oublient jamais de parler des brutalités policières, ouf, c'est déjà ça.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Encore une autre injustice flagrante, les policiers tuent beaucoup moins de gens que les conjoints. (...)c'est triste...



Et si les conjoints sont aussi les policiers ça change quelque chose ?


----------



## Amok (28 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Encore une autre *injustice flagrante, les policiers tuent beaucoup moins de gens que les conjoints*. *On est loin de la Lybie ou d'autres démocraties éclairées*... c'est triste... Enfin heureusement les média n'oublient jamais de parler des brutalités policières, *ouf, c'est déjà ça*.




Un seul mot : formidable !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

et les fils ingrats qui battent a mort leur vieille mere pour ne pas payer l'hospice
et toucher l'heredité plus vite, la aussi on en parle peu


----------



## supermoquette (28 Novembre 2005)

Et les masos ? allez vous dénoncer vous-même à la police.


----------



## boddy (28 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> et les fils ingrats qui battent a mort leur vieille mere pour ne pas payer l'hospice
> et toucher l'heredité plus vite, la aussi on en parle peu




C'est héréditaire, c'est bien connu... !


----------



## supermoquette (28 Novembre 2005)

Rend les meubles à FabFab steuplé


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Rend les meubles à FabFab steuplé




Me dis pas que Quetzakl est mon ex femme


----------



## quetzalk (28 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Me dis pas que Quetzakl est mon ex femme



:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Il y aussi des hommes battus par les flics...




bioman a failli passer la nuit au poste vendredi :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: 

un peu pressé de rentrer et chercher fiston a la sortie de l'etude il s'est incrusté a un croisement avec les feux rouge en pannes.... 
une voiture blanche avec 2 hommes dedans on clacksonné , bioman les a envoié a se faire voir  

100m plus loins cette voiture blanche l'a arreté , ammené au poste pour control d'identité , vehicule et tutti quanti  .....

tout etait en ordre mais les flics cerchaient la petite bete et ils l'ont trouvé quand bioman exasperé declare

"apres tout il faut pas s'etonner pour tout le binz des voitures brulées":mouais: :mouais: 


moralité : fiston sur le bord de la route (et des larmes)  tour seul pendant 1h
et une amende de 20 euros  pour on sait pas quelle infraction !!!:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Novembre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Un seul mot : formidable !


 
C'est vrai qu'elle est bien... je me suis demandé si c'était un fake, trop beau, trop parfait....


----------



## meldon (28 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> bioman a failli passer la nuit au poste vendredi :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:
> 
> un peu pressé de rentrer et chercher fiston a la sortie de l'etude il s'est incrusté a un croisement avec les feux rouge en pannes....
> une voiture blanche avec 2 hommes dedans on clacksonné , bioman les a envoié a se faire voir
> ...



Enfin d'après ce que tu dis, Bioman (Bernard Minet?) les a envoyés se faire voir et a fait des remarques sans fondement. 
Mon papa m'a toujours dit d'être calme en voiture et d'écouter religieusement en affichant un sourire contrit les gens qui portent un képi ou une casquette.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

Forcément... après avoir lu ça, on commence à comprendre d'où ça vient


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Enfin d'après ce que tu dis, Bioman (Bernard Minet?) les a envoyés se faire voir et a fait des remarques sans fondement.
> Mon papa m'a toujours dit d'être calme en voiture et d'écouter religieusement en affichant un sourire contrit les gens qui portent un képi ou une casquette.




boman =l'homme=mon epoux    

ben , les 2 etaient en civil, ni casquettes ni kepis


----------



## quetzalk (28 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Forcément... après avoir lu ça, on commence à comprendre d'où ça vient


----------



## meldon (28 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> ben , les 2 etaient en civil, ni casquettes ni kepis



Ah oui forcément.  Meu bon, comme quoi faut être toujours zen en voiture (et ailleurs).


----------



## Amok (28 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Enfin d'après ce que tu dis, *Bioman (Bernard Minet?)* les a envoyés se faire voir et a fait des remarques sans fondement.


Appellez le Samu, je vais faire un malaise !    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Appellez le Samu, je vais faire un malaise !    :love:



Je te comprends : mes remarques, au moins, ne sont JAMAIS sans fondement.  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Forcément... après avoir lu ça, on commence à comprendre d'où ça vient



Ça va "chaton" (votre minesté) ? :affraid:


----------



## meldon (28 Novembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je te comprends : mes remarques, au moins, ne sont JAMAIS sans fondement.  :love:



J'ai peur de trop bien comprendre le sens de _fondement_ dans cette phrase (DocEvil, ça me dit quelque chose, j'ai déjà dû voir une vidéo avec une boule à facette en alu  ).

Edith: Il est "spécial" ce chat (il faut aimer toutes les créatures de Dieu... mais y a de l'abus là looool)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça va "chaton" (votre minesté) ? :affraid:


Oui Tibo. Ça va. Mais je ne pense pas que le chimio pourra grand chose au péril mental qui nous guette à la lecture de certains fils 
Merci de t'en préoccuper toutefois.


----------



## guytantakul (28 Novembre 2005)

Une fois, une fille m'a donné un coup de couteau (que j'ai paré tant bien que mal). 
Aujourd'hui, quand je regarde la cicatrice sur ma main, ça me fait un souvenir d'elle 

Mais je suis trop sentimental


----------



## alèm (28 Novembre 2005)

ah ! moi, c'était un coup de scalpel... mais je l'ai bien évité... du coup, c'était elle avec la cicatrice dans la main... 

ça va guytan ? oh ! ya aussi Chaton !! 

Amok, tu nous rejoins pour une belote ? coinchée bien entendu...


----------



## guytantakul (28 Novembre 2005)

Ca va ma poulette 

Je vais au taf, j'ai la crève, mais ça va bien quand-même


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Novembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je te comprends : mes remarques, au moins, ne sont JAMAIS sans fondement.  :love:



Ah te voilà toi!! On parle de fondement, alors forcément t'arrives...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Novembre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Appellez le Samu, je vais faire un malaise !    :love:



Un musclé viendra peut être te sauver


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Putain faut arrêter avec ces clichés à la con, surtout sur un sujet aussi grave
> Je ne supporte plus cette stigmatisation de la culture banlieue, c'est de l'ignorance en barre, pas besoin de faire du hip-hop pour écrire comme une bouse, au contraire.


ouais, j'avais remarque aussi le raccourci douteux... 
ceci dit je sais pas si vous avez remarque, mais pour illustrer le cas des "violences conjugales", on nous a servi l'autre jour lors d'un quelconque journal televisé l'exemple d'une jeune femme (arabe et musulmane) brûlée vive (en banlieue) par un homme (arabe et peut être même musulman, dis donc) dont elle avait refusé les avances... :mouais:
alors bien sûr, ils ne se connaissaient pas plus que ça, vu qu'elle "refusait ses avances" ya pas grand rapport avec les violences "conjugales"... 
...
C'est quand même bizarre que cet exemple ait été choisi alors, quand même, dis donc?
Le choix ne s'est quand même pas porté sur cet exemple en particulier à cause de son caractère spectaculaire?
naaaaaaaaaaaan!!
et le fait que ce soit des musulmans arabes qui vivent en banlieue d'une grande ville, me dites pas que ça a guidé un peu le choix éditorial?
Naaaaaaaaaaaan!!

Je vois bien le gros con franco-franchouillard affalé dans son fauteuil à 20h30, sa bière à la main, regardant un sujet qui concerne probablement 80% de bons français bien blancs comme lui, se disant : "ya bien que des arabes pour faire des trucs pareils"...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Je vois bien le gros con franco-franchouillard affalé dans son fauteuil à 20h30, sa bière à la main, regardant un sujet qui concerne probablement 80% de bons français bien blancs comme lui, se disant : "ya bien que des arabes pour faire des trucs pareils"...



Ça, c'est pas vrai, y a pas que les arabes, certains français, et les anglais aussi, y zont fait la même chose à une nana qui refusait leurs avances ... Et elle était pas arabe non plus, la nana, elle était lorraine, d'ailleurs, elle avait un nom bien de chez nous, Mireille Darc, qu'elle s'appelait ... Euuh non ... Pas Mireille ... j'm'a gourré, c'était Jeanne, pis c'était pas en banlieue, c'était au centre ville, à Rouen ! :rateau:


----------



## Nobody (28 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ouais, j'avais remarque aussi le raccourci douteux...
> ceci dit je sais pas si vous avez remarque, mais pour illustrer le cas des "violences conjugales", on nous a servi l'autre jour lors d'un quelconque journal televisé l'exemple d'une jeune femme (arabe et musulmane) brûlée vive (en banlieue) par un homme (arabe et peut être même musulman, dis donc) dont elle avait refusé les avances... :mouais:
> alors bien sûr, ils ne se connaissaient pas plus que ça, vu qu'elle "refusait ses avances" ya pas grand rapport avec les violences "conjugales"...



C'est de la prévention.


----------



## alèm (28 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Je vois bien le gros con franco-franchouillard affalé dans son fauteuil à 20h30, sa bière à la main, regardant un sujet qui concerne probablement 80% de bons français bien blancs comme lui, se disant : "ya bien que des arabes pour faire des trucs pareils"...



avant de tanner son gosse ! 

en passant, pas la peine de préciser franco-franchouillard, tu sais, les gros cons sont des gros cons où qu'ils soient...


----------



## Nephou (28 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est vrai



Quel sens de l'à propos :

«  des sons du nouvel album qui tabassent »


kilékon  :rateau: :love:


----------



## quetzalk (28 Novembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Quel sens de l'à propos :
> 
> «  des sons du nouvel album qui tabassent »
> 
> ...



N'empêche c'est bien ce qu'il écrit/joue/chante/ et aussi ce qu'il réalise en dehors de sa musique (je ne connais pas encore son dernier album mais bien que retranché dans ma boboïtude parisianiste j'apprécie vraiment cet artiste).


----------



## Nephou (29 Novembre 2005)

oui et il ne doit pas organiser lui-même sa promo mais cette citation de l'"argumentaire" de vente :mouais: tombait à point nommé


----------



## Adrienhb (29 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand même bizarre que cet exemple ait été choisi alors, quand même, dis donc?
> Le choix ne s'est quand même pas porté sur cet exemple en particulier à cause de son caractère spectaculaire?
> naaaaaaaaaaaan!!
> et le fait que ce soit des musulmans arabes qui vivent en banlieue d'une grande ville, me dites pas que ça a guidé un peu le choix éditorial?
> Naaaaaaaaaaaan!!


 
Le raisonnement n'est pas faux. Maintenant, on ne va tout de même pas se taire face à une crime sous prétexte que l'un des (ou les) protagonistes est arabe et/ou musulman. 
Mais triple oui: la violence touche tous les milieux quelque soit le niveau socio-éducatif, les origines ethniques ou la religion.

Pour élargir la question: pour l'instant à chaque fois que j'ai entendu parler de "crimes d'honneur" en Europe, c'était dans les communautés musulmanes. Auriez-vous des exemples dans d'autres communautés?

A.


----------



## quetzalk (29 Novembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Pour élargir la question: pour l'instant à chaque fois que j'ai entendu parler de "crimes d'honneur" en Europe, c'était dans les communautés musulmanes. Auriez-vous des exemples dans d'autres communautés?



:rateau:  Toi tu vas nous mettre Patochman en rogne dès le matin... :hein: 

Et quand il est pas content, Patochman... 

Non laisse, tu verras... tu verras...


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Novembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Le raisonnement n'est pas faux. Maintenant, on ne va tout de même pas se taire face à une crime sous prétexte que l'un des (ou les) protagonistes est arabe et/ou musulman.
> Mais triple oui: la violence touche tous les milieux quelque soit le niveau socio-éducatif, les origines ethniques ou la religion.
> 
> Pour élargir la question: pour l'instant à chaque fois que j'ai entendu parler de "crimes d'honneur" en Europe, c'était dans les communautés musulmanes. Auriez-vous des exemples dans d'autres communautés?
> ...




tiens, snif-snif-snif....
hum.....
il  me semble que ça sent le fil politique par ici...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:  Toi tu vas nous mettre Patochman en rogne dès le matin... :hein:
> 
> Et quand il est pas content, Patochman...
> 
> Non laisse, tu verras... tu verras...




ICI...


----------



## quetzalk (29 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ICI...



[Arf !]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Novembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Pour élargir la question: pour l'instant à chaque fois que j'ai entendu parler de "crimes d'honneur" en Europe, c'était dans les communautés musulmanes. Auriez-vous des exemples dans d'autres communautés?
> 
> A.



... Oh, pas grand chose... Juste tout le bassin Méditerranéen...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2005)

En temps de guerre aussi. Et même de la part d'occidentaux.


----------



## Adrienhb (29 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Oh, pas grand chose... Juste tout le bassin Méditerranéen...


Les "crimes d'honneur"* dans tout le Maghreb et au Proche et Moyen-Orient, ça va on en a largement entendu parler. Encore plus quand il s'agissait de savoir si la Turquie devait ou non intégrer l'UE.
Maintenant dans les autres pays méditerranéens et a fortiori les pays d'Europe centrale et du Nord, lorsque j'ai entendu parler de ce genre de crimes, c'était dans les communautés musulmanes.  Maintenant me faites pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit: non être musulman n'implique pas de commetre un crime d'honneur et inversement. 
Les autres cas de meutres de femmes relevaient plus du crime passionel (pas plus excusable pour autant), par exemple en Espagne où la proportion semble assez importante.
Donc si tu as d'autres exemples de tels crimes dans d'autres communautés en Europe, en temps de paix (quoique BlackCat je ne vois pas à quoi tu fais référence précisément quand tu mentionnes les temps de guerre. Oui il y a eu des crimes et des atroces, mais "d'honneur"  ) et dernière condition, de nos jours, je suis intéressé.

Et tant à se faire insulter, autant comprendre... peux-tu traduire? J'aurais tendance à croire que c'est "bouffon", mais j'ai un doute.   

A.


*
Genre une famille qui oblige un de ses fils à tuer sa soeur car elle a couché avant le mariage.  Note au passage "mais comment peut-on appeler ces crimes "d'honneur"...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2005)

t'étais ou dans les années 90 ?


----------



## Adrienhb (29 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'étais ou dans les années 90 ?


 
Si tu pouvais préciser à quoi tu penses, je suis sûr qu'on irait plus vite...  

A.


----------



## quetzalk (29 Novembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Si tu pouvais préciser à quoi tu penses, je suis sûr qu'on irait plus vite...
> 
> A.



Tu sais depuis qu'il s'est fait réduire son avatar c'est plus le même...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Novembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Et tant à se faire insulter, autant comprendre... peux-tu traduire? J'aurais tendance à croire que c'est "bouffon", mais j'ai un doute.
> 
> A.



Ca s'adressait à Quetzalk qui a bien sû décoder...


----------



## joanes (29 Novembre 2005)

Pour en revenir un peu au sujet ici.


----------



## Malow (29 Novembre 2005)

Je ne comprends pas comment une femme peut rester avec un homme qui la bat tous les jours  
Le fait d'avoir des enfants, de ne pas avoir de travail, ou bien être dépendante financièrement n'est pas une excuse pour "rester" !!!  On se croirait revenir 50 ans en arrière....  
J'ai jamais compris ça. Personnellement, une seule gifle, et je m'en vais, je crois que c'est clair! Sauf si c'est moi qui choisi d'en prendre quelques unes.....et bien placées.....:rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2005)

Et voilà chuis tout excité.


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà chuis tout excité.



et maintenant, notre ami Superminimoquette dans son grand numéro de lévitation du bureau


----------



## Adrienhb (29 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> J'ai jamais compris ça. Personnellement, une seule gifle, et je m'en vais, je crois que c'est clair! Sauf si c'est moi qui choisi d'en prendre quelques unes.....et bien placées.....:rateau:


 
Je +1 supermoquette... pfff... Malow on était sérieux là!!! (Enfin je crois  ).
Tiens pour redevenir sérieux une minute, si on se recentre sur la voie de la violence voulue et acceptée (oui il y en a ils prennent leur pied ainsi...), c'est fou le degré de violence que cela peut atteindre. 
Hum... bon...  on en était où?

A.


----------



## Malow (29 Novembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> ... Malow on était sérieux là!!! (Enfin je crois  ).



Mais j'étais très sérieuse !
...................................
D'ailleurs, je ne fais l'amour que sur du noir désir


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprends pas comment une femme peut rester avec un homme qui la bat tous les jours
> Le fait d'avoir des enfants, de ne pas avoir de travail, ou bien être dépendante financièrement n'est pas une excuse pour "rester" !!!  On se croirait revenir 50 ans en arrière....
> J'ai jamais compris ça. Personnellement, une seule gifle, et je m'en vais, je crois que c'est clair! Sauf si c'est moi qui choisi d'en prendre quelques unes.....et bien placées.....:rateau:


c'est quoi le but du message, là?
dire "c'est des connes"?

avoir des gamins, pas de boulot (ni de qualification), être dépendante financièrement, c'est pas une excuse? Ben c'est peut être une explication déjà...
être amoureuse, comme il a été dit plus haut, en est une aussi...

je n'ai pas l'impression que tu aies des gosses, et je ne pense pas non plus que tu soies dépendante de ton mec financièrement...
Donc il y a de petites chances pour que tu ne comprennes pas bien de quoi du parles...
On dirait que tu estimes avoir plus de volonté que la femme battue lambda, vu ce que tu racontes.
Essaye déjà d'imaginer réellement une autre situation que la tienne et on en reparle...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2005)

Pour en rajouter une petite couche sur le post de bobby : ce sont les coupables qui ont (éventuellement) besoin d'excuses, pas les victimes.


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Novembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Pour en rajouter une petite couche sur le post de bobby : ce sont les coupables qui ont (éventuellement) besoin d'excuses, pas les victimes.


pas entièrement d'accord...
on peut chercher des explications, mais pas d'excuses...


----------



## Fulvio (29 Novembre 2005)

En secret - Dominique A

C'était des temps obscurs 
Tête contre un lavabo 
Traité comme une raclure 
Quand tu voulais 
Et souvent tu voulais 
J'en avais jamais trop 
Tu donnais tu donnais 
En bas en haut 

Oui mais en secret 
Tu m'aimais bien 

Combien nous regardaient ? 
Ils bougeaient mais trop tard 
J'étais déjà par terre 
C'était tout noir 
Et c'est toi qui soignais 
Et avec tant d'égards 
Puis tu recommençais 
Quand c'était marre 

Oui mais en secret 
Tu m'aimais bien 

Quand tout ça s'est fini 
J'ai eu beaucoup d'amis 
Je leur laissais penser 
Qu'ils m'épaulaient 
Je crachais sur hier 
Comme pour dire "ça va mieux" 
Mais c'est dur en crachant 
D'éteindre un feu 

Car oui en secret 
Je t'aimais bien 
En secret 
On s'aimait


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> pas entièrement d'accord...
> on peut chercher des explications, mais pas d'excuses...


D'où le "(éventuellement)" dans mon post : si on se place du point de vue du coupable, on peut comprendre qu'il se cherche des excuses.

D'un point de vue extérieur, bien entendu, des explications mais pas d'excuses.


----------



## Malow (29 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi le but du message, là?
> dire "c'est des connes"?
> 
> avoir des gamins, pas de boulot (ni de qualification), être dépendante financièrement, c'est pas une excuse? Ben c'est peut être une explication déjà...
> ...



J't'adore BOB (pour ceux qui connaissent la blague)

Dis-moi, quelle est cette agressivité qui te submerge d'un coup ? Est-ce la même que certains hommes ont quant ils battent leur femme ?  

Je le redis haut et fort, NON, CE N'EST PAS UNE EXCUSE NI UN DEBUT D'EXPLICATION !!! (enfants, dépendance financière, et encore moins l'amour.....)

De plus, si tu sais lire, je n'est jamais insulté ces pauvres femmes....ne serait-ce pas toi qui les insulte ?  

Je n'ai pas encore d'enfants (je  prévois mes arrières quand au choix de mon futur époux,et de son caractère ( il y a des signes qui ne trompent pas ) , et question dépendance financière, grâce aux études et au travail, je ne vois aucune raison pour être dépendante d'un homme, sauf celle du choix de rester femme au foyer, ou bien celle d'avoir perdu un emploi ( et dans ce cas, il y a des aides )

Tu me parles de volonté !!! je ne prétends pas avoir plus de volonté que ces femmes, mais avoir fait de meilleurs choix, oui.


Etant une femme, je pense maîtriser le sujet plus que toi (je le fais avec humour et conviction).....toi, qui n'as fait preuve dans tes propos, que d'agressivité.


----------



## Luc G (29 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprends pas comment une femme peut rester avec un homme qui la bat tous les jours



Chaque être humain est plein de choses incompréhensibles pour les autres. Simplement ce ne sont pas les mêmes pour tout le monde. Ça peut être suivant les cas, énervant, insupportable, réjouissant, attirant, repoussant. Mais souvent, pas toujours, ça reste incompréhensible.


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> toi, qui n'as fait preuve dans tes propos, que d'agressivité.



Parle plutôt d'indignation.



			
				Malow a dit:
			
		

> Dis-moi, quelle est cette agressivité qui te submerge d'un coup ? Est-ce la même que certains hommes ont quant ils battent leur femme ?



Celle-là elle est belle  :sleep:



			
				Malow a dit:
			
		

> Tu me parles de volonté !!! je ne prétends pas avoir plus de volonté que ces femmes, mais avoir fait de meilleurs choix, oui.



Donc tu es bien mieux qu'elles... Bravo, tu as fait les bons choix, alors qu'elles ont toutes fait le mauvais... Elles sont pas finaudes finaudes dis donc hein... 
Relis toi deux secondes


			
				Malow a dit:
			
		

> Etant une femme, je pense maîtriser le sujet plus que toi (je le fais avec humour et conviction)



Ca ne veut malheureusement pas dire grand chose.
Une preuve de plus...


----------



## Malow (29 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Parle plutôt d'indignation.



Indigné par ma lucidité ?  

La vie n'est qu'une question de choix, et de courage.


----------



## meldon (29 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont pas finaudes finaudes dis donc hein...



En tout cas, elles sont pas tombées sur le bon gars. Ca on ne peut pas en douter...

Enfin moi perso, faut pas qu'il me touche parce que je rendre direct chez ma mère en embarquant les gosses et la famille s'occupera de lui casser les bras pour lui apprendre. 

L'amour c'est fait de "délicieuses souffrances" mais je ne pense pas que ça comprenne les torgnolles et les marrons....


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2005)

d'ou l'expression "dinde aux marrons"


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Novembre 2005)

Alors...
Encore deux perles tant que j'y suis...



			
				Malow a dit:
			
		

> Je le redis haut et fort, NON, CE N'EST PAS UNE EXCUSE NI UN DEBUT D'EXPLICATION !!! (enfants, dépendance financière, et encore moins l'amour.....)



En effet il n'y a pas d'explication ni d'excuse au fait qu'une femme battue reste avec son mec...
S'il n'y a ni l'un ni l'autre, je traduis comment?
Ben elles n'ont que ce qu'elles méritent, elles avaient qu'à faire gaffe...



			
				Malow a dit:
			
		

> Indigné par ma lucidité ?
> 
> La vie n'est qu'une question de choix, et de courage.



Et là tu en rajoutes une couche...
Tu es lucide comme tout c'est super...
Alors que les femmes battues ne le sont pas, elles, ben nan...
elles ont fait les mauvais choix, et n'ont aucun courage, si je suis ce que tu racontes...
On atteint des sommets là... 



			
				meldon a dit:
			
		

> Enfin moi perso, faut pas qu'il me touche parce que je rendre direct chez ma mère en embarquant les gosses et la famille s'occupera de lui casser les bras pour lui apprendre.



En effet, Meldon...
Et celles qui n'ont pas de famille? 
Elles appellent Superman?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2005)

Fontaine, je ne boirais pas de ton eau.


----------



## meldon (29 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Et celles qui n'ont pas de famille?
> Elles appellent Superman?



Déjà je les plains parce que la famille c'est important mais bon c'est pas le sujet. A défaut de Superman, elle peuvent porter plainte à la Police (oui mais les flics ils vont rien faire et elle va en prendre encore une autre diront certains) ou allez voir les services sociaux. Si elle est comme moi elle va voir le parrain du coin et fait péter la poire à son débile de service.  Désolé, moi je peux pas parler pour les autres, je sais ce que MOI je ferais et c'est donc ce que je conseillerais à une amie.


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Déjà je les plains parce que la famille c'est important mais bon c'est pas le sujet. A défaut de Superman, elle peuvent porter plainte à la Police (oui mais les flics ils vont rien faire et elle va en prendre encore une autre diront certains) ou allez voir les services sociaux. Si elle est comme moi elle va voir le parrain du coin et fait péter la poire à son débile de service.  Désolé, moi je peux pas parler pour les autres, je sais ce que MOI je ferais et c'est donc ce que je conseillerais à une amie.



On a retrouvé la fille Corléone :afraid:


----------



## Adrienhb (29 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, moi je peux pas parler pour les autres, je sais ce que MOI je ferais et c'est donc ce que je conseillerais à une amie.


Je ne te souhaite pas d'avoir à vérifier, mais pour ce genre de situation, je ne suis pas vraiment sûr que l'on sache comment on réagirait... tellement d'éléments qui peuvent influer...   

A.


----------



## Malow (29 Novembre 2005)

L'éducation et l'univers familial ?.... 
Cela peut peut-être expliquer que certaines femmes misent sur le mauvais cheval, et ne puissent s'en défaire.


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Novembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Je ne te souhaite pas d'avoir à vérifier, mais pour ce genre de situation, je ne suis pas vraiment sûr que l'on sache comment on réagirait... tellement d'éléments qui peuvent influer...
> 
> A.


indeed... S'imaginer dans une situation qu'on ne connait pas du tout n'est pas un exercice aussi simple qu'il y parait...


----------



## Fulvio (29 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Déjà je les plains parce que la famille c'est important mais bon c'est pas le sujet. A défaut de Superman, elle peuvent porter plainte à la Police (oui mais les flics ils vont rien faire et elle va en prendre encore une autre diront certains) ou allez voir les services sociaux. Si elle est comme moi elle va voir le parrain du coin et fait péter la poire à son débile de service.  Désolé, moi je peux pas parler pour les autres, je sais ce que MOI je ferais et c'est donc ce que je conseillerais à une amie.



Bon. Et supposons que la brute en question soit le fils du parain du coin 

Ah ouais, là, c'est plus difficile


----------



## meldon (29 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> indeed... S'imaginer dans une situation qu'on ne connait pas du tout n'est pas un exercice aussi simple qu'il y parait...


Vous pouvez le tourner comme vous voulez mais amoureuse ou pas, je ne tolèrerais pas qu'on porte la main sur moi. Dieu merci je n'ais pas ce problème (en plus avec moi on ne peut pas se mettre en colère   )

PS: moi j'ai de l'ambition, je sortirais pas avec le fils du parrain, JE serais "le Parrain". lol


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2005)

Bon ben pratiquons l'exercice pour ouvrir des pistes


----------



## Hippocampe (29 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> L'éducation et l'univers familial ?....
> Cela peut peut-être expliquer que certaines femmes misent sur le mauvais cheval, et ne puissent s'en défaire.


 je te suis là-dessus...
MAIS je dirai surtout que ce sont des femmes qui ne s'aiment pas, qui ne se respectent pas déjà au départ...

La souffrance intérieure personnelle peut conduire à faire des choix qui se révèlent mauvais.

Je ne fais de comparaison, juste évoquer un autre problème, mais qui peut à mon sens éclairer : je suis dépendante affective et je fais de mauvais choix dans mes partenaires. Grâce à ma bonne étoile je ne suis jamais tombée (pour le moment) sur des violents, mais sur des profils psychologiques clairement incompatibles avec ce que ma dépendance recherche. Peut-être que si j'avais d'aures schémas mentaux, je pourrais tout même avoir des relations heureuses avec ces mêmes personnes.

Se détacher d'un homme violent demande de changer les schémas que l'on a de soi, de la vie, de l'amour, dans la tête, AMHA. C'est la même chose pour se détacher de sa dépendance affective.... et d'ailleurs n'y aurait-il pas un rapport entre dépendance affective et acceptation de la violence de son conjoint ???
(heu quetzalk est demandé à la porte des poissons pour avoir son avis...)

Mais tout cela n'est que mon avis, et je le partage.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2005)

Odré sors de ce corps


----------



## Malow (29 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Vous pouvez le tourner comme vous voulez mais amoureuse ou pas, je ne tolèrerais pas qu'on porte la main sur moi.



Enfin une parole juste. 



			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ndeed... S'imaginer dans une situation qu'on ne connait pas du tout n'est pas un exercice aussi simple qu'il y parait...



je vois ça


----------



## Hippocampe (29 Novembre 2005)

@ malow et meldon: vous êtes des femmes en paix avec vous même... d'où sans doute votre problème à vous projeter dans ces situations... étrangement... je sais que si j'y étais confrontée... je ferai peut-être comme toutes celles qui sont battues... enfin comme je fais des études (d'une longueur d'ailleurs... ), on pourra pas me dire que c'est parce que je ne peux pas m'assumer financièrement que je reste, et en plus j'ai une famille adorable qui m'aime... donc ouais je pourrai éventuellement aller squatter chez mes parents (ah m*** j'y vis toujours...).


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> je vois ça




N'est-ce pas?
Si tu parles pour toi, passe encore, mais pour les autres...
Ca me hérisse, c'est tout.
Pour ma part j'en reste la.


----------



## meldon (29 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> n'y aurait-il pas un rapport entre dépendance affective et acceptation de la violence de son conjoint ???


Probablement mais l'amour n'est pas dépendance. Matériellement on peut concevoir qu'on dépende de quelqu'un (d'ailleurs j'accepterais volontiers d'être financièrement dépendante d'un milliardaire - en ¤ hein!  ) mais au niveau des sentiments non. Qu'on ait besoin de quelqu'un, oui. Qu'on ait envie de lui, oui. Mais il faut garder une part de liberté et de son indépendance (au sens stricte, quasi médicale, du mot).

Tiens Gibran le dit mieux que moi.



> Vous êtes nés ensemble, et ensemble vous serez pour toujours.
> Vous serez ensemble quand les blanches ailes de la mort disperseront vos jours.
> Oui, vous serez ensemble même dans la silencieuse mémoire de Dieu.
> Mais laissez l'espace entrer au sein de votre union.
> ...



(vous pouvez vous réveiller, la page culturelle est terminée)


----------



## Adrienhb (29 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> L'éducation et l'univers familial ?....
> Cela peut peut-être expliquer que certaines femmes misent sur le mauvais cheval, et ne puissent s'en défaire.


 
Inclus-tu tes ascendants dans l'univers familial?
Mais je serais plus vaste... le milieu social, voir la société dans laquelle on vit peut aussi jouer.

A.


----------



## Malow (29 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben pratiquons l'exercice pour ouvrir des pistes



Ok.

Dépistons le mec " violent " :

- il veut avoir le contrôle sur tout ce qui l'entoure, critiques constantes, violence verbale, mainmise financière. À la longue, cette domination peut s'intensifier et empirer si une femme tente de faire preuve d'indépendance (par ex. en retournant aux études).
- il a le droit absolu sur tout. Lorsque ses besoins ne sont pas satisfaits, il s'imagine qu'il est la victime 
- il est égoiste et égocentrique.Il s'attend à toujours être le centre d'intérêt et exige que ses besoins soient anticipés. Souvent, il n'appuie pas les personnes qui l'entourent ou ne les écoute pas.
- il se sent supérieur
- il a un instinct de possession
- il est manipulateur

( Putain, mais c'est mon ex ! ) 

Honnêtement bobby, tu crois pas qu'avec tout ça, on peut pas anticiper un peu beaucoup ??? et éviter les coups....


----------



## Adrienhb (29 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on ait besoin de quelqu'un, oui. Qu'on ait envie de lui, oui. Mais il faut garder une part de liberté et de son indépendance (au sens stricte, quasi médicale, du mot).


 
En d'autres termes, dans un couple, on a trois vies... celle de l'un, celle de l'autre et celle de l'un et de l'autre. 

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (29 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Honnêtement bobby, tu crois pas qu'avec tout ça, on peut pas anticiper un peu beaucoup ??? et éviter les coups....


 
Beaucoup mais pas tous... tu en trouveras des histoires d'hommes violents qui n'étaient pas dans ton schéma... 
La richesse (ou la diversité) de l'Humanité est prodigieuse ne l'oublions pas...

A.


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Honnêtement bobby, tu crois pas qu'avec tout ça, on peut pas anticiper un peu beaucoup ??? et éviter les coups....




Comme quoi ça nous arrive d'être d'accord sur certains points...
Peut être consentiras-tu à avouer qu'on ne peut pas TOUJOURS faire montre d'autant de recul et de froideur quand on est directement concerné par ses sentiments, par les événements, par les circonstances...
On a tous une histoire, et on fait parfois des choses insensées.
On a toujours beaucoup de recul sur la vie des autres, mais quand il s'agit de la sienne, c'est une autre paire de manches...

Je trouve ça trop facile de dire "moi ça ne pourrait jamais m'arriver", c'est se mettre au-dessus de ceux à qui ça arrive, alors qu'on ne vaut pas forcément mieux, mais il y a plein de facteurs qui font que...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Probablement mais l'amour n'est pas dépendance. Matériellement on peut concevoir qu'on dépende de quelqu'un (d'ailleurs j'accepterais volontiers d'être financièrement dépendante d'un milliardaire - en ¤ hein!  ) mais au niveau des sentiments non. Qu'on ait besoin de quelqu'un, oui. Qu'on ait envie de lui, oui. Mais il faut garder une part de liberté et de son indépendance (au sens stricte, quasi médicale, du mot).


Je te chanterais bien "Au pays de Candy" mais tu risquerais d'y voir une aggressivité qui n'y serais pas.

l'amour ne _devrais _pas être une dépendance, je suis bien d'accord, mais regarde autour de toi...



			
				Malow a dit:
			
		

> Honnêtement bobby, tu crois pas qu'avec tout ça, on peut pas anticiper un peu beaucoup ??? et éviter les coups....


Anticiper, voir les signes est je pense la meilleure des méthodes - encore faut-il les connaître et en être conscient, donc avoir eu de l'information, donc des _explications _(ne t'en déplaise) sur les hommes violents et les raisons qui font que certaines femmes restent avec...

(Sinon, salut Hippo, ça boume ? )
(Sinon, aussi, merde, je m'étais juré de plus poster ici !)


----------



## Malow (29 Novembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Beaucoup mais pas tous... tu en trouveras des histoires d'hommes violents qui n'étaient pas dans ton schéma...
> 
> A.



C'est vrai, "homme violent", peut être au départ de sa relation, un homme doux, dévoué, à l'écoute, généreux...et tout cela avant le mariage. Le mariage rendrait-il la vue ?


----------



## Hippocampe (29 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Probablement mais l'amour n'est pas dépendance. Matériellement on peut concevoir qu'on dépende de quelqu'un (d'ailleurs j'accepterais volontiers d'être financièrement dépendante d'un milliardaire - en ¤ hein!  ) mais au niveau des sentiments non. Qu'on ait besoin de quelqu'un, oui. Qu'on ait envie de lui, oui. Mais il faut garder une part de liberté et de son indépendance (au sens stricte, quasi médicale, du mot).


 mais si, on peut être "dépendante affectivement" de quelqu'un... si tu ne sais pas... au moins crois moi. 
Et c'est une souffrance dont tu n'as pas idée... ce n'est plus de l'amour c'est autre chose... on croit que ça l'est mais c'est autre chose... une chose qui a à voir avec la mauvaise image que tu as de toi, avec le fait que tu n'es que de la merde.
Tu n'es pas dépendante affective visiblement... tu ne peux savoir... et tant mieux pour toi... parce que c'est une souffrance dont tu n'as pas idée.

La dépendance affective lorqu'on en prend conscience (parce souvent elle est portée toute une vie sans savoir) est bien souvent traitée en passant chez le psy (donc chez le medecin pour apprendre à la dompter), parce qu'il est difficile de s'en détacher seul. On est donc plus dans la Raison là (de savoir si  c'est bien ou mal de garder de la liberté vis-à-vis de quelqu'un; la question est ailleurs... sans cette personne on meurt... ça c'est ce que ressent le dépendant affectif), on est dans une chose totalement inconsciente sur laquelle on a pas vraiment de maitrise. Du moins tant qu'on ne s'est pas rendu compte qu'on est dépendant affectif.

@ Ponkhead : hi dear


----------



## Malow (29 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve ça trop facile de dire "moi ça ne pourrait jamais m'arriver", c'est se mettre au-dessus de ceux à qui ça arrive, alors qu'on ne vaut pas forcément mieux, mais il y a plein de facteurs qui font que...



C'est pas facile....mais c'est la réalité. Cela ne pourra jamais m'arriver. Et je dis cela sans me sentir supérieure à celles à qui s'est arrivé, ni à celles qui sont en ce moment même en train de subir....je pense simplement avoir eu de la chance dans l'éducation que j'ai reçu.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2005)

Je suis dispo pour les TP


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas facile....mais c'est la réalité. Cela ne pourra jamais m'arriver. Et je dis cela sans me sentir supérieure à celles à qui s'est arrivé, ni à celles qui sont en ce moment même en train de subir....je pense simplement avoir eu de la chance dans l'éducation que j'ai reçu.


Je ne le souhaite à personne, mais il ne faut jamais dire "jamais"...
Et malgré ce que tu dis, avec ton histoire d'éducation, tu te places au-dessus, sans même t'en rendre compte...
tant pis, il y a plus grave.


----------



## Luc G (29 Novembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Fontaine, je ne boirais pas de ton eau.



Je ne l'avais pas dit mais je l'avais pensé  

C'est le privilège de la jeunesse de penser qu'on sait ce qu'on fera, ce qu'on ferait si..
On ne connait pas l'avenir, on peut l'envisager mais le deviner à l'avance, c'est encore plus compliqué que prévoir les changements climatiques  

Ceci dit, il vaut mieux démarrer avec la volonté de ne pas se laisser faire que l'inverse. Mais il est difficile d'imaginer les tuiles qui peuvent te tomber sur la tête (les roses aussi d'ailleurs). Il faudrait regarder chacune des femmes qui "ne partent pas" et pas les regarder toutes à la fois pour pouvoir éventuellement comprendre.


----------



## Luc G (29 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je suis dispo pour les TP


dispo ou dispos ?


----------



## Hippocampe (29 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas facile....mais c'est la réalité. Cela ne pourra jamais m'arriver. Et je dis cela sans me sentir supérieure à celles à qui s'est arrivé, ni à celles qui sont en ce moment même en train de subir....je pense simplement avoir eu de la chance dans l'éducation que j'ai reçu.


c'est plutôt la manière dont tes parents t'ont aimé, la manière dont il te l'ont montré, dont tu as été portée par eux pour te construire, etc, etc. qui font que effectivement tu ne te retrouveras JAMAIS dans cette situation... 
à ta manière d'écrire, d'intervenir sur les fils, etc. on le voit (en tout cas moi) que tu ne pourras jamais faire de mauvais choix (en tout cas du point de vue amoureux) ... (attention y' pas d'ironie là hein je tiens à le préciser...) *parce que tu as une bonne image de toi et que tu t'aimes avant d'aimer ton homme.*
Mais ne te connaissant pas, je peux me tromper... mais c'est ce que je ressens émanant de toi en te lisant.


----------



## meldon (29 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> mais si, on peut être "dépendante affectivement" de quelqu'un... si tu ne sais pas... au moins crois moi.



Oh mais je te crois, rassures-toi. Y a plein de gens dépendant de plein de choses (de l'alcool, de la drogue, de la cigarettes, etc.) je dis juste que ça n'améliore rien et qu'on vit mieux sans dépendance (et je dis bien au sens propre).



			
				Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est une souffrance dont tu n'as pas idée



Et j'en suis bien contente, ma vie me plait comme elle est (même si on peut toujours espérer mieux c'est clair). Je suis heureuse et épanouie peut être parce que j'ai de la chance, peut être parce que je me prends pas la tête et profite de ce que j'ai tout bêtement. 


_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à supermoquette_

(visiblement ça intéresse personne tes travaux pratiques lol)


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2005)

(faut être maso pour refuser que Malow se place dessus)


si si je pars


----------



## Luc G (29 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si si je pars



De toutes façons, c'est bien connu il faut battre les tapis pour qu'ils reviennent.


----------



## meldon (29 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> De toutes façons, c'est bien connu il faut battre les tapis pour qu'ils reviennent.



D'où la supériorité du tapis sur la moquette.


----------



## Hippocampe (29 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> je dis juste que ça n'améliore rien et qu'on vit mieux sans dépendance (et je dis bien au sens propre).


Mais ce n'est pas un choix que l'on fait généralement...   et mon quasi bac+8 me laisse clairement croire que vivre sans dépendante est un mieux... :rateau: 



			
				meldon a dit:
			
		

> Et j'en suis bien contente, ma vie me plait comme elle est (même si on peut toujours espérer mieux c'est clair). Je suis heureuse et épanouie peut être parce que j'ai de la chance, peut être parce que je me prends pas la tête et profite de ce que j'ai tout bêtement.


Vive toi alors... d'avoir eu la chance d'avoir pu t'épanouir sans entraves... et de vivre en harmonie avec toi... Tu te prends pas la tête parce que tu est bien dans ta peau. Effectivement apprécie ta chance.


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je ne l'avais pas dit mais je l'avais pensé
> 
> C'est le privilège de la jeunesse de penser qu'on sait ce qu'on fera, ce qu'on ferait si..
> On ne connait pas l'avenir, on peut l'envisager mais le deviner à l'avance, c'est encore plus compliqué que prévoir les changements climatiques
> ...


mais pourquoi j'ai pas résumé comme ça? 


Bon, ben moi j'me casse, tout est dit...


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprends pas comment une femme peut rester avec un homme qui la bat tous les jours
> Le fait d'avoir des enfants, de ne pas avoir de travail, ou bien être dépendante financièrement n'est pas une excuse pour "rester" !!!  On se croirait revenir 50 ans en arrière....
> J'ai jamais compris ça. Personnellement, une seule gifle, et je m'en vais, je crois que c'est clair! Sauf si c'est moi qui choisi d'en prendre quelques unes.....et bien placées.....:rateau:



Tu oublies peut-être une chose  C'est que ces femmes souvent vivent avec l'homme qui les battra un jour depuis des années sans qu'il ne se passe rien... Avant la première gifle physique, il y a souvent eu un long travail de sape de l'autre. Crescendo, des petits coups à l'âme dosés de façon homéopathique et soignés aussitôt, puis des attaques plus importantes toujours vite oubliées puis des gifles morales plus marquantes mais qui en fin de compte ne le semblent plus vraiment... Bref, tous ces petits coup qui font que l'estime que la personne a pour elle-même baisse jusqu'à ce qu'elle n'existe plus. Alors, dans ces conditions, partir ne devient-il pas insurmontable parce que chaque décision à prendre devient insurmontable ?  
Pour prendre un autre exemple, quel est l'état d'esprit d'une personne (diplômée ou non) au chômage depuis un moment et ayant essuyé x refus  ? Se lève-t-elle le matin avec autant d'enthousiame chaque jour ?Tient-elle le même discours que lorsqu'elle travaillait au sein d'une entreprise ? Les grandes phrases du style : "je ne pourrai jamais..." sont-elles dites avec autant de force ? Sont-elles seulement dites ?
Dans un autre contexte plus marquant, on en connaît d'autres qui les ont prononcées ces phrases... Et ceux-là ne les ont pas prononcées en pensant à d'éventuelles violences conjugales mais à des violences faites à une nation, un groupe ethnique ou religieux... Par peur pour leur enfants que n'ont-ils pas fait et que n'ont-ils pas refusé de voir ?


----------



## Hippocampe (29 Novembre 2005)

effectivement une belle conclusion... y'a plus rien à ajouter.


----------



## quetzalk (29 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ca me hérisse, c'est tout.



Mais il est très joli ton avatar !



			
				Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> (heu quetzalk est demandé à la porte des poissons pour avoir son avis...)



Hein ? on me sonne ? 
Mais j'ai déjà dit toute LA vérité sur la question il y a déjà 6 ou 7 pages de ça...   
Comme pour d'autres débats récents chacun argumente uniquement en fonction de son propre vécu par rapport au problème.
En plus on en est au troisième tour des mêmes arguments... :sleep: 

Je pense qu'effectivement, 12 pages c'est trop.


----------



## Hippocampe (29 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'ai déjà dit toute LA vérité sur la question il y a déjà 6 ou 7 pages de ça...
> Comme pour d'autres débats récents chacun argumente uniquement en fonction de son propre vécu par rapport au problème.
> En plus on en est au troisième tour des mêmes arguments... :sleep:
> 
> Je pense qu'effectivement, 12 pages c'est trop.



  ah oui...    

 bah j'avais surtout envie de te dire bonjour


----------



## golf (29 Novembre 2005)

Je vais faire un emprunt dans un fil d'à côté 


			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Hum diablement simpliste





			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça aussi c'est un poil simpliste


Saupoudrez où vous voulez :rateau:

Vous avez fait une recherche Google et êtes partis à la pêche :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Je vais faire un emprunt *dans un fil d'à côté*
> 
> 
> Saupoudrez où vous voulez :rateau:



Ah, j'me disais aussi, j'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir posté dans ce fil récemment !


----------



## tatouille (29 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> http://www.lanouvellerepublique.com/actualite/lire.php?ida=32730&idc=13&refresh=1 allez hop du rab venue d'Algérie.
> 
> Enfin moi si une nana ou un mec qui se fait tuer par son conjoint ça vous gêne pas, je vous oblige pas à lire... remarquez peut être qu'il y en a parmis vous qui trouve ça normale de filer une petite beigne de temps en temps...



hou c'est pas drôle ( c'est quoi cette nouvelle tête meldon ?????!!! )

si tu continues tu vas te faire bouler


----------



## golf (29 Novembre 2005)

MSN Groupes : La Violence Conjugale


----------



## Malow (29 Novembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu oublies peut-être une chose  C'est que ces femmes souvent vivent avec l'homme qui les battra un jour depuis des années sans qu'il ne se passe rien... Avant la première gifle physique, il y a souvent eu un long travail de sape de l'autre. Crescendo, des petits coups à l'âme dosés de façon homéopathique et soignés aussitôt, puis des attaques plus importantes toujours vite oubliées puis des gifles morales plus marquantes mais qui en fin de compte ne le semblent plus vraiment... Bref, tous ces petits coup qui font que l'estime que la personne a pour elle-même baisse jusqu'à ce qu'elle n'existe plus. Alors, dans ces conditions, partir ne devient-il pas insurmontable parce que chaque décision à prendre devient insurmontable ?



Justement, ce long travail psychologiquement rabaissant (Et tu le décris très bien), est un signe qu'il ne faut pas négliger. Et là rentre en compte l'éducation qu'on a reçu. La personne avec qui j'étais avant, avait toutes les caractéristiques de l'homme manipulateur, que j'ai cité plus haut...Il a utilisé toutes les manoeuvres que tu as décrit...Il n'a jamais été violent  (mais les mots ne sont-ils pas parfois plus destructeurs ?). Je suis partie, et avec du recul, je me dis, ouf ! heureusement que nous n'avons pas été plus loin. Je l'ai cerné, comme lui avait cerné mes faiblesses. Pourquoi rester quand on est malheureux ???

La confiance est une qualité qui me manque.......


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'effectivement, 12 pages c'est trop.




Enfin quelque chose de censé dans ce bordel.


----------



## jahrom (29 Novembre 2005)

Oouuuuuuh c'est chaud ici !!

C'est qui qu'a foutu le bordel ? Malow ?

Je m'en vais te lui foutre une torgnole moi !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2005)

Pareil. J'étais énervé, mais je viens de cogner ma femme, ça va beaucoup mieux.


----------



## jpmiss (29 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pareil. J'étais énervé, mais je viens de cogner ma femme, ça va beaucoup mieux.



Bof finalement c'est pas si efficace que ça.. Peut etre en cognant un môme...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2005)

Oui, mais une fille alors. Ou une vieille. Ou les deux. Bon. J'enfile un imper et j'y vais.


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pareil. J'étais énervé, mais je viens de cogner ma femme, ça va beaucoup mieux.




l'amoche pas trop, je tiens à la voir à la prochaine AES Lilloise !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2005)

T'inquiètes pas. Elle a l'habitude, et elle cicatrise vite.


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2005)

c'est bien ça... c'est bien. 

pas cette chance moi... mais bon, je cicatrise vite aussi...


----------



## Fulvio (29 Novembre 2005)

Tojours pas de pub Meetic dans ce thread ?

(désolé, c'est mon running-gag du jour)


----------



## neho37 (29 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Oh mais je te crois, rassures-toi. Y a plein de gens dépendant de plein de choses (de l'alcool, de la drogue, de la cigarettes, etc.) je dis juste que ça n'améliore rien et qu'on vit mieux sans dépendance (et je dis bien au sens propre).
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tiens ! une 'tite bulle pétillante !  
C'est chou c'ke t'as écris et j'adhère ! On a qu'une vie ? chaque jour est comme un cartier de clémentine, et devant nous, il y a l'arbre ki nous tends les branches ! Tout en gardant c principes ! Indéracinable ! Crok dedans ! et savoure les pulpes sucrées glissant sur ta langue ! C'est pas trop bon ??? :d ça fait plaisir !


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2005)

je rêve ????????


----------



## Fulvio (29 Novembre 2005)

neho37 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ! une 'tite bulle pétillante !
> C'est chou c'ke t'as écris et j'adhère ! On a qu'une vie ? chaque jour est comme un cartier de clémentine, et devant nous, il y a l'arbre ki nous tends les branches ! Tout en gardant c principes ! Indéracinable ! Crok dedans ! et savoure les pulpes sucrées glissant sur ta langue ! C'est pas trop bon ??? :d ça fait plaisir !



T'as fait une faute à "kartier de klémentine".

Bon, si avec ça Google ne nous colle pas une pub meetic dans ce thread, je veux bien prolonger mon célibat forcé pour 10 ans...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2005)

Je vais devoir prendre des médicaments là. On touche le fond.


----------



## quetzalk (30 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Je vais devoir prendre des médicaments là. On touche le fond.



 Courage BackCat, on est avec toi !
:hosto: Une bonne nuit de sommeil et il n'y paraîtra plus !
:sleep: Enfin... la nuit devrait apporter son lot de conneries et demain tu n'auras plus qu'à te désabonner de cette discussion !
:modo: Ah non merde, toi tu peux pas... 
 Bon ben... Courage BackCat, on est avec toi !


----------



## Luc G (30 Novembre 2005)

Ça sent la fatigue là !   :


----------



## neho37 (30 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ça sent la fatigue là !   :




Bon ça va les gars arrétez de chambrer !!!!!  J'me suis taper l'affiche ! ok ! j'la trouve crakante, et chui parti en vrille ! et un p'tit pet ki m'a giflé aprés 6 mois ? c'est pas énorme certe mais juste ce k'il me fallait pas pour lacher ce genre ?*de réplik à la "pozcaca" ?*ça m'réussi pas j'avoue, et pour flagellation infligez moi votre sentence ! 

 à m'arracher les ongles 1 par 1 pour éviter ce genre d'incident ????? j'le fais    

( vous taillez sévère merde !!! )


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2005)

là je pense que le dernier message a eté bien reçu


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Novembre 2005)

*Tu sais Nehonuméro*
Un post c'est comme du café Maxwell qualité filtre©

un clic suffit, ce n'est pas la peine d'en rajouter.


----------



## alèm (30 Novembre 2005)

ce n'est pas de sa faute, c'est dû à  un bug des forums vers 4H du mat'... un bug créé pour Le Gognol quoi...


----------



## neho37 (30 Novembre 2005)

ok ! c bon ! on m'a bien dosé ! ça donne le sourir dés l'matin !??? mon mess ne se validait pas. enfin. j'ai plus k'a vous offrir le sujet du jour ! la violence défenesstrale aprés un cassage massif et populaire ! 
merci


----------



## alèm (30 Novembre 2005)

évite de tomber sur une vieille, sinon on va encore dire que les jeunes sont des voyous !    

par contre, tu peux tomber sur son chien, ça fera des crottes en moins.


----------



## neho37 (30 Novembre 2005)

lol ! ouaiii ! par quel bizutage fo passer pour ses premier "dial" ! j'ai tendu le baton pour le battre &#8230;*le chien ! Y a pas de de chiraclette ki les aspire ! elle reste gravé dans la roche du trottoire ! :d:d


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Novembre 2005)

neho37 a dit:
			
		

> lol ! ouaiii ! par quel bizutage fo passer pour ses premier "dial" !



*Sonnyboy s'est ramolli*
t'as d'la chance toi


----------



## neho37 (30 Novembre 2005)

mais ça peut être 1 solution pour éradiker cette polution c clair !


----------



## alèm (30 Novembre 2005)

un petit tomber de futal ferait du bien à ce garçon...

ou alors, tous les anciens *membrés* du Cercle pourrait lui faire un ZIP !!


----------



## neho37 (30 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Sonnyboy s'est ramolli*
> t'as d'la chance toi




Sonny boy !? il me comprendra surement pour mon "bug" !


----------



## quetzalk (30 Novembre 2005)

neho37 a dit:
			
		

> lol ! ouaiii ! par quel bizutage fo passer pour ses premier "dial" ! j'ai tendu le baton pour le battre ?*le chien ! Y a pas de de chiraclette ki les aspire ! elle reste gravé dans la roche du trottoire ! :d:d



Le compte à rebours : cesse immédiatement de t'exprimer dans ces hiéroglyphes vaguement dérivés de qu'on ose nommer "langage" SMS.
Encore deux phrases rédigées dans ce merdier et c'est boule rouge direct.


----------



## alèm (30 Novembre 2005)

moi, je peux plus, j'ai tout boulé au lait ce matin.

faut du lait avec son café ! 

les boulés se reconnaitront !


----------



## neho37 (30 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Le compte à rebours : cesse immédiatement de t'exprimer dans ces hiéroglyphes vaguement dérivés de qu'on ose nommer "langage" SMS.
> Encore deux phrases rédigées dans ce merdier et c'est boule rouge direct.




WAOooooouuu ! Tu fais pas dans la dentelle dis moi ! okay ! si c'est ton seul intéret de vérifier l'othographe académique des messages et d'avoir trop de temps pour chambrer et pas assez pour dire quelque chose d'interessant, je ferais de mon mieux vieux.


----------



## alèm (30 Novembre 2005)

on est dans le bar... donc on a le droit de chambrer ! 

par contre, oui, écrire bien, c'est mieux. sinon, tout le monde va te huer... alors même si cela a déjà commencé  fais un effort !


----------



## quetzalk (30 Novembre 2005)

neho37 a dit:
			
		

> WAOooooouuu ! Tu fais pas dans la dentelle dis moi ! okay ! si c'est ton seul intéret de vérifier l'othographe académique des messages et d'avoir trop de temps pour chambrer et pas assez pour dire quelque chose d'interessant, je ferais de mon mieux vieux.



:love: Aaaaaah ben voilà, j'étais sûr que tu savais faire aussi bien que ça  !
Tu as bien raison de dire que le fond est plus important que la forme, mais pour arriver à décrypter le contenu de ton post de cette nuit il fallait se battre un moment avec la manière dont il était rédigé... on n'est pas obligé de poster en alexandrins, hein, (encore que...), mais pour se rendre lisible, on peut au moins éviter les abréviations lengaj sms kon kompren ri1 kan on é pa abitué si an + ya dé fot de s1tax & dortograf on san sor + é la sa kif grav dla mor kitu.

Peut-on se mettre d'accord sur ce point ?   

(juste un truc : autant avec un téléphone je comprends, l'écran et petit et le clavier pénible à utiliser - encore qu'avec les modes comme T9 il vaut mieux écrire les mots correctement, autant avec un vrai clavier ça ne prend pas plus de temps de taper un mot en entier, avec l'habitude ; par contre à lire/déchiffrer là ça prend du temps... )


----------



## neho37 (30 Novembre 2005)

j'essaie ! je t'assure ! mais je reviens de loin ? trop loin , et j'assume, et ça fait mal ! lol


----------



## neho37 (30 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> :love: Aaaaaah ben voilà, j'étais sûr que tu savais faire aussi bien que ça  !
> Tu as bien raison de dire que le fond est plus important que la forme, mais pour arriver à décripter le contenu de ton post de cette nuit il fallait se battre un moment avec la manière dont il était rédigé... on n'est pas obligé de poster en alexandrins, hein, (encore que...), mais pour se rendre lisible, on peut au moins éviter les abréviations lengaj sms kon kompren ri1 kan on é pa abitué si an + ya dé fot de s1tax & dortograf on san sor + é la sa kif grav dla mor kitu.
> 
> Peut-on se mettre d'accord sur ce point ?
> ...




Je suis complètement d'accord ! la queue du chien est baissé et bien rangée, et je vais te révéler quelque chose ! Je suis pas sadomasochisme, mais je trouve bien que l'on me reprenne, parcque j'ai souvent eu l'habitude de tomber sur des chats de "mômes" et d'en voir des plus mûres et qui respecte nos bonne vieille langue, je vous retends le baton d'office ! Merci ! mdr++++


----------



## neho37 (30 Novembre 2005)

On peut &#8230; fermer la parenthèse sinon !? j'commenbce à avoir des bleus visibles le peu d'amour propre qui a été mise à rude épreuves ! Ou, le lunchage commence juste. Je m'y reprenderais à 2 fois avant "d'essayer" de faire un compliment et d'éviter les retour de clavier aprés 1 latte de trop !


----------



## quetzalk (30 Novembre 2005)

neho37 a dit:
			
		

> On peut ? fermer la parenthèse sinon !?



Oh que oui !  N'empêche c'est plus agréable de te lire comme ça, merci de l'effort Neho.

(juste histoire de préciser les limites de la tyrannie Macgéenne :afraid: : on peut tout à fait comprendre que quelqu'un aie des soucis d'orthographe, voire une vraie dysorthographie, soit inattentif, etc, mais le langage sms c'est vraiment trop pénible à lire et ça donne d'emblée une mauvaise image de soi).


----------



## Gwen (30 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas facile....mais c'est la réalité. Cela ne pourra jamais m'arriver. Et je dis cela sans me sentir supérieure à celles à qui s'est arrivé, ni à celles qui sont en ce moment même en train de subir....je pense simplement avoir eu de la chance dans l'éducation que j'ai reçu.


Je ne me suis jamais sentis supérieur aux autres, et même je me pensais un peu looser (pas bon a l'école et dessinateur, rien d'un médecin ou d'un avocat).

Puis, plus j'avance dans la vie, plus je me rend compte que le potentiel intellectuel, et donc, de réflexion sur soit est quand même inégalement réparti entre les personnes. Et ce surtout à cause de l'éducation. 

De plus l'humain à tendance a un certain laissé aller qui du coup n'arrange rien. 

Bref, c'est pas toujours facile


----------



## jpmiss (30 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Oh que oui !  N'empêche c'est plus agréable de te lire comme ça, merci de l'effort Neho.


Tu trouve?
Moi j'aimais mieux quand je comprenai rien   

Qu'on apporte le goudron et les plumes!


----------



## Luc G (30 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu trouve?
> Moi j'aimais mieux quand je comprenai rien



C'est une maladie professionnelle chez toi ? T'as du mal à émerger ?


----------



## tatouille (30 Novembre 2005)

merde j'ai raté il ya eu une censure j'aurais bien aimé la lire
ca me coupe le thread ( on ne pourrait pas avoir les censures sur demande ?)

si quelqu'un ou quelqu'une a un toyo ...


----------



## quetzalk (30 Novembre 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> merde j'ai raté il ya eu une censure j'aurais bien aimé la lire
> ca me coupe le thread ( on ne pourrait pas avoir les censures sur demande ?)
> 
> si quelqu'un ou quelqu'une a un toyo ...



Boh rien en fait c'était un bégaiement de vbulletin ET de Neho37


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Novembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Le raisonnement n'est pas faux. Maintenant, on ne va tout de même pas se taire face à une crime sous prétexte que l'un des (ou les) protagonistes est arabe et/ou musulman.
> Mais triple oui: la violence touche tous les milieux quelque soit le niveau socio-éducatif, les origines ethniques ou la religion.
> 
> Pour élargir la question: pour l'instant à chaque fois que j'ai entendu parler de "crimes d'honneur" en Europe, c'était dans les communautés musulmanes. Auriez-vous des exemples dans d'autres communautés?
> ...


ah au fait j'ai trouvé la réponse à ça...
Dans les communautés musulmanes, on dit "crime d'honneur".
Pour les autres on dit "crime passionnel"...
C'est pour ça. Les joies de la sémantique...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben moi j'me casse, tout est dit...




J'aurais dû parier... :rolleyes


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ah au fait j'ai trouvé la réponse à ça...
> Dans les communautés musulmanes, on dit "crime d'honneur".
> Pour les autres on dit "crime passionnel"...
> C'est pour ça. Les joies de la sémantique...



Nan mon p'tit Bobby, il y a une différence essentielle entre ce qu'on appelle un "crime d'honneur" et un "crime passionnel", et cette différence, a en plus un nom en droit français, ça s'appelle la "préméditation". 

Par ailleurs, mais là, c'est juste ma vision personnelle des choses, je ne vois pas trop comment on peut trouver "de l'honneur" dans le fait de tuer quelqu'un, et particulièrement quelqu'un hors d'état de se défendre.


----------



## quetzalk (30 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> je ne vois pas trop comment on peut trouver "de l'honneur" dans le fait de tuer quelqu'un, et particulièrement quelqu'un hors d'état de se défendre.



Certes mais je ne vois pas trop non plus au nom de quoi notre loi considère comme moins grave de tuer par passion... :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Novembre 2005)

*Moi, j'aimerais tuer*
ton humour Pascal...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Moi, j'aimerais tuer*
> ton humour Pascal...



Tu vois, Bobby, là, il y aurait préméditation, bien que ce soit par pure jalousie, donc ça ne serait pas considéré comme "crime passionnel".


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Novembre 2005)

*Jalousie ?!?!?*
Mouahahahahahahaha


----------



## neho37 (30 Novembre 2005)

je peux m'incruster ???*&#8230; ou il y a t il du fight dans l'air ???? &#8230;*ouai ! C'est moi le "couillopoteux" badijoné de goudron et soupoudré de plume ! 

(je tiens vraiment à m'excuser pour hier soir &#8230; j'étais vraiment défasé)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Novembre 2005)

*Meuh non, pas de fight*
Avé Pascal, en fait, on est copains comme cochons.


Hein Pascal ?


----------



## neho37 (30 Novembre 2005)

NNNNaaaaaannnn ! vous avez un original &#8230; un vrai cochon ! j'ai eu la tartine du "bouffffez-le votre cochon"!!!!! &#8230; my name's Copin ! 
J'déconne pas ! Et il y a pas 5 mn je mattais ta tranche &#8230;


----------



## jahrom (30 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Certes mais je ne vois pas trop non plus au nom de quoi notre loi considère comme moins grave de tuer par passion... :rateau:



Bah si je tue par passion (folie passagère et perte de contrôle)
car je souffre d'une tromperie amoureuse,
je pense que c'est pas la même chose que si je lui tend un piège
dans le hall de l'immeuble et la bruler vive,
parcequ'elle gagne plus que moi...

Enfin je crois... Je ne sais plus... Je doute... :rose:


----------



## quetzalk (30 Novembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Bah si je tue par passion (folie passagère et perte de contrôle)
> car je souffre d'une tromperie amoureuse,
> je pense que c'est pas la même chose que si je lui tend un piège
> dans le hall de l'immeuble et la bruler vive,
> ...



Mouais... j'ai longtemps cru ça aussi, mais là plus du tout... évidemment le crime n'est pas de même nature mais qu'importe le fusil pourvu qu'on ait la tigresse.
En y réfléchissant les "crimes d'honneur" me semblent assez proche des crimes passionnels... 

Bon sinon un jour je ferai une étude détaillée des amours contrariées de Denis91 et de l'autre sainte-saucisse, là...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Meuh non, pas de fight*
> Avé Pascal, en fait, on est copains comme cochons.
> 
> 
> Hein Pascal ?



Oui ... Enfin, moi, je suis plutôt copain, lui, il est surtout cochon, mais dans l'ensemble, on s'aime bien !


----------



## Adrienhb (1 Décembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ah au fait j'ai trouvé la réponse à ça...
> Dans les communautés musulmanes, on dit "crime d'honneur".
> Pour les autres on dit "crime passionnel"...
> C'est pour ça. Les joies de la sémantique...



Tu m'avais mal lu, je faisais une distinction entre ces deux types de crimes (qui dans les deux cas sont avant tout un crime)...
D'autres t'ont déjà répondu sur ce qui les différencie. J'ajouterai que j'ai rarement vu une crime passionel où l'on demande à son fils d'aller tuer sa s½ur. De plus un crime passionnel concerne quasi-exculsivement sa femme, maîtresse, compagne. Un crime "d'honneur" inclue aussi les s½urs et les filles... pas rien comme différence.

Bref... je suis toujours intéressé par savoir si ces crimes existent dans d'autres communautés européennes. Autant je suis quasiment sûr que cela a dû avoir lieu il y a longtemps, autant de nos jours, je n'ai pas d'exemples.



A.


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais dû parier... :rolleyes


elle est mignonne... :sleep:


----------



## iota (1 Décembre 2005)

Salut.



			
				jahrom a dit:
			
		

> je pense que c'est pas la même chose que si je lui tend un piège
> dans le hall de l'immeuble et la bruler vive


Ca sent le plan mûrement réfléchi quand même... 

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (1 Décembre 2005)

Aux dernières nouvelles Jarhom est au Quai d'Orset, je suis désolé je voulais pas foutre le zouk au bar


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> elle est mignonne... :sleep:


N'est-ce pas ? Et encore, tu n'as rien vu.


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Aux dernières nouvelles Jarhom est au Quai d'Orset, je suis désolé je voulais pas foutre le zouk au bar



Foutre le souk je veux bien mais pour le zouk, c'est par là que ça se passe:
http://www.m7c.com/www/images/LA%20COMPAGNIE%20CREOLE.JPG


----------



## quetzalk (1 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Foutre le souk je veux bien mais pour le zouk, c'est par là que ça se passe:
> http://www.m7c.com/www/images/LA%20COMPAGNIE%20CREOLE.JPG



 Vas-y Fab'Fab vas-y...  Vas-y Fab'Fab vas-y vas-y...


----------



## Luc G (1 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Aux dernières nouvelles Jarhom est au Quai d'Orset, je suis désolé je voulais pas foutre le zouk au bar



C'est pas plutôt au quai des orfèvres ?


----------



## supermoquette (1 Décembre 2005)

Moques-toi


----------



## Luc G (1 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moques-toi



toi, moquette  

ça y est, je comprends le suisse.


----------



## jahrom (1 Décembre 2005)

Ouf, ça y est ils m'ont laché....

Par contre Malow brûle toujours...


----------



## golf (1 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ...au Quai d'Orset...


Mouarfff...
Encore un provincial 
Orsay, quai d'Orsay :mouais: 
Et en fait il est au quai des Orfèvres 36 :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Et en fait il est au quai des Orfèvres 36 :rateau:



Nan ! maintenant, il serait au quai du métro, pour rentrer chez lui !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2005)

Au quai, au quai, au quai... on a compris.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2005)

'tain, t'as mis le pas quai, là !


----------



## golf (1 Décembre 2005)

Quai ce que vous avez à râler :mouais:


----------



## iota (1 Décembre 2005)

Quai ce que vous avez tous ce soir ? :hosto::modo: (oups, déjà faite celle là)
Je vais être obliger de contre atta quai alors...

@+
iota


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2005)

on ralait pas, on communie quai !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moques-toi




mais toi , qui t'as tabassé a tel pints de devenier si petit ?


----------



## golf (1 Décembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> mais toi , qui t'as tabassé a tel pints de devenier si petit ?


Petit, petit, c'est vite dit :mouais:
Il a toujours sa grande gueule :rateau:


----------



## quetzalk (1 Décembre 2005)

ça à force de traîner quai Dorcel...  :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ça à force de traîner quai Dorcel...  :mouais: :mouais:


Tiens !!! vla quai tzalk...


----------



## jahrom (2 Décembre 2005)

Quai ce qu'on rigole....


----------



## quetzalk (2 Décembre 2005)

Si y en a un quai pas content il est pas au quai, si c'est ça quai ce qu'il fait là hein ? :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Décembre 2005)

Retourne te coucher


----------



## quetzalk (2 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Retourne te coucher



quai ce qu'il a le modèle réduit ? :hein:


----------



## tatouille (2 Décembre 2005)

Je cherche une belle brune avec un fouet ( si elle griffe cela peu faire la différence )

comme c'est la mode je viens exposer les aspects
positifs de la  Violences conjugales


----------



## supermoquette (2 Décembre 2005)

t'auras plus de chance à demander une cravache (transport plus aisé, manipulation facilité suivant la position, etc..)


----------



## quetzalk (2 Décembre 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche une belle brune avec un fouet ( si elle griffe cela peu faire la différence )
> 
> comme c'est la mode je viens exposer les aspects
> positifs de la  Violences conjugales



Fais une recherche avant de poster veux-tu :hein: 

Bon allez :


----------



## tatouille (2 Décembre 2005)

enlèves ce poste tu vas passer pour un inculte imbécile :sleep:


----------



## golf (2 Décembre 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> enlèves ce poste tu vas passer pour un inculte imbécile :sleep:


Heuuu...
C'est quetzalk


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2005)

Non.. je crois qu'il se le disait à lui même...


----------



## tatouille (2 Décembre 2005)

recap loi

sur enseignement : les aspects positifs de la colonisation ( esclavage )

+

fouet == cynique


----------



## golf (2 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

>


Heuuu...
Tu veux bien reposter la même sans tes gribouillis de scientifique dégénéré  
:love:


----------



## quetzalk (2 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Heuuu...
> Tu veux bien reposter la même sans tes gribouillis de scientifique dégénéré
> :love:



Nan j'peux pô ! :rose: je l'ai chopée (enfin façon de parler) telle quelle sur gougle...  (mot-clé : cravache). J'aime bien la légende en fait.

Tiens sinon si tu es pas occupé tu pourras m'expliquer ce qu'a voulu dire tatouille ?


----------



## golf (2 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Nan j'peux pô ! :rose: je l'ai chopée (enfin façon de parler) telle quelle sur gougle...  (mot-clé : cravache). J'aime bien la légende en fait.


Dommage, c'était pour gagner du temps, j'ai pas de copine, là, sous la main et en plus j'ai prêté mon APN :rateau:



			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Tiens sinon si tu es pas occupé tu pourras m'expliquer ce qu'a voulu dire tatouille ?


Heuuu...
J'ai pas le bon décodeur :mouais:  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2005)

Même lui n'a pas la clé... Peine perdue.


----------



## tatouille (2 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Même lui n'a pas la clé... Peine perdue.



attention je bouffe les chats


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2005)

Y'en a qu'ont essayé.


----------



## tatouille (2 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a qu'ont essayé.


ca se voit y 'a plus de poil déja


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2005)

Tu sais Tatouille... je ne suis pas vraiment un chat, hein ? C'est pas ma photo le truc en dessous de mon faux nom...


----------



## guytantakul (2 Décembre 2005)

Il y a une dizaine d'années , on m'a offert une cravache pour mon anniv (une copine - enfin, la copine d'un pote, plutôt). Même bas de gamme en fibre de verre tressé et skaï + plastique, elle semblait plus apte à dompter que celle susnommée à juste titre Toys'r'us 

Je précise que j'ai fait du cheval une fois (à 6 ans) et que je n'en referai sans doute plus (saleté de canasson qui m'a embringué dans une cavalcade sous les branches basses)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas vraiment un chat, hein ? C'est pas ma photo le truc en dessous de mon faux nom...


 Ça m'fait un choc c'que tu dis là


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais Tatouille... je ne suis pas vraiment un chat, hein ? C'est pas ma photo le truc en dessous de mon faux nom...






zut alors !!!!!!!!!!!!    suis deçue moi !!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ça m'fait un choc c'que tu dis là



Tu m'ôtes les mots de la bouche ! :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ça m'fait un choc c'que tu dis là


Merde... j'aurais dû lui dire en MP... Je pensais qu'il était seul dons son état ! :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> zut alors !!!!!!!!!!!!    suis deçue moi !!!!!


Vu tout ce que t'as pu dire sur cet avatar, t'es gonflée toi !


----------



## golf (3 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> ... t'es gonflée toi !


Je pencherai plutôt pour "étourdie"


----------



## Foguenne (3 Décembre 2005)

moijepencheplutôt ^pour tamara.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Décembre 2005)

*Et moi j'aimerais *
qu'elle se penche un peu plus Tamara


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2005)

Mais qui c'est ???


----------



## supermoquette (3 Décembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ça m'fait un choc c'que tu dis là


En même temps si tu avais une queue...


----------

